# Industry Nine Failure!!!!!!!



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

FRIEND OF MINE ENTERED BERM AT A MEDIUM RATE OF SPEED. SOFT BERM, FRONT WHEEL WASHED AND STOPED! WHEEL WENT BOOM! MORE THAN HALF THE SPKOES JUST BROKE IN HALF. ANY I9 RIDERS HAVE SIMILAR PROBLEMS! WHEEL WAS BRAND NEW ASSEMBLED BY INDUSTRY NINE


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

No need to yell.

PS- I don't see spoke "halves". I see nubs of spokes broken in the flanges. Have fun waiting for replacements. Half would imply 50% or thereabout.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I dont think anyone else has entered a berm at medium speed and had failures like that. There is ALWAYS some other contributing factor.

Unfortunately with the quality of the photo I cant really tell if it is single cycle or multi cycle fatigue on the areas of the spoke that failed. I would suggest contacting I9 - they will assess the situation properly - they really stand by their product.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

always wondered the strength was at that point.....


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been hearing about that with the I9's an awful lot lately, and I9 pulling the whole "our product can't possibly fail like that, can't help ya" thing. Gotta love the Hadleys...you know, something that uses spokes you can just about anywhere?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Well have him just go down to the shop and pick up some new spo.......oh wait. hahahaha.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Well have him just go down to the shop and pick up some new spo.......oh wait. hahahaha.


HAH! Funny and messed up :thumbsup:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

yea i bet you enjoyed that...
Anyway way your friend alright after his front wheel exploded, let us know what i9 does about it.


----------



## Uncleroxk (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG, there are such case in my country, but it is on a XC bike.
the guy bring his new wheelset to ride, just normal riding, no jump, nothing! 
and the wheel suddenly fold and causes his lungs to puncture. And thats within 30minutes.
LAMO!

I would only trust their classic hub, but King is still much better.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I had a friend have a similar failure of his I-9's; however, it was right after the shop retensioned the wheel for him and they treated as a warranty item and replaced everything quickly and at no charge. He came down a steep incline right into a sweeping left hand berm and about 6 spokes snapped.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I always find it is best to make an all caps rant thread on the internet be for contacting the manufacturer when something goes wrong. That way, you'll be sure to give them a chance to sort their sh!t out, and you're certain to get the best service. 

I think the best part is that you're not even the one who broke them. 

This thread is retarded. Any wheel can fail, i9's have great engagement, they're super light, quite stiff, and stuff like this is a rarity - sure it happens, but destroying wheels is no more common then any other setup. Way to be a jackass dude.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't think there's enough panic being displayed in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I don't think there's enough panic being displayed in this thread.












Better?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Not net, no calls have been made for "unsafe at any speed" or "WE NEED A RECALL!" just yet.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

This is the first thread I've seen on this forum about an I9 failure.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I broke a few spoke in the same way... front end washed out in a corner and I laid the bike over pretty hard. I only broke them on one side (the side I landed on), I went back and looked over the trail and found a rock that the wheel must have landed on an just broke the spokes.

My guess is that something similar happened to that wheel also. Like a stick getting stuck behind the lowers of something else. I find it very hard to believe that they just "exploded". 

And this is just me opinion, but MOST spokes usually break right there at the nipple... very few spokes actually break in the center. That is why we have spokes that are tapered or bladed.


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

Just curious, I've got 3 sets of I9's and always have the spoke tension checked every couple of weeks of hard riding (just my typical overkilled preventative maintenance schedule), would a poorly tensioned wheel allow this type of failure to happen? Maybe/maybe not?


----------



## muddimike (Jun 19, 2008)

My I9 AMs break spokes on the rear wheel and always on the drive side. This time, I was climbing a steep incline, and the spoke broke at the hub. Having said that, I9 is a joy to deal with, and their products are still the lightest, stiffest and most durable I have used. I also have an older set of Mavic CrossMax, and while they are lighter and I have never had an issue with them, they flex too much and don't lend themselves to instilling confidence for my style and the conditions that we ride in here in WNC. Living close to their production facility, it does make my warranty experiences easier. Wheels fail for a variety of reasons, but nothing ever "just breaks".


----------



## Aust95 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Quick to Condem the OP's reaction?! Try to understand him first!*



William42 said:


> I always find it is best to make an all caps rant thread on the internet be for contacting the manufacturer when something goes wrong. That way, you'll be sure to give them a chance to sort their sh!t out, and you're certain to get the best service.
> 
> I think the best part is that you're not even the one who broke them.
> 
> This thread is retarded. Any wheel can fail, i9's have great engagement, they're super light, quite stiff, and stuff like this is a rarity - sure it happens, but destroying wheels is no more common then any other setup. Way to be a jackass dude.


There's no point in coming down on the OP for posting in the way he did. You're forgetting the PRICE of these wheels. Quite extravagant if you ask most people, and because of that, I'm sure it'd be upsetting to most people who expect high performance and durability, yet only to find a quick failure. If these were $250 wheels, then maybe the rider wouldn't expect and react as much. Maybe he worked hard and stretched and saved his pennies to buy the wheels, so this would be a big disappointment.

To the OP, sorry to hear of the failure, but thanks for the valuable post to us consumer. Sure things can fail, ,but for the premium price of these wheels, I bet NO ONE expects them to break so quickly.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Who knew aluminum spokes wouldn't hold up?*  

It looks like the failures are due to torque being transmitted between the hubs and the rims, which is a primary function of a wheel when the bike is accelerating or braking. I don't think impact is an issue, and it looks like stress built up at the interface between the spokes and hub. Time for a re-design.














*me


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

feanaro said:


> FRIEND OF MINE ENTERED BERM AT A MEDIUM RATE OF SPEED. SOFT BERM, FRONT WHEEL WASHED AND STOPED! WHEEL WENT BOOM! MORE THAN HALF THE SPKOES JUST BROKE IN HALF. ANY I9 RIDERS HAVE SIMILAR PROBLEMS! WHEEL WAS BRAND NEW ASSEMBLED BY INDUSTRY NINE


Those wheels look familiar... were they on ebay? Are you sure they are brand new (and not re-laced to new rim's wheels)?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

It's great OP posted....now I am glad I didn't spend the money on them and just stayed with old tried and trued...HADLEYS...I will never switch

Hadleys have great customer service too


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Aust95 said:


> There's no point in coming down on the OP for posting in the way he did. You're forgetting the PRICE of these wheels. Quite extravagant if you ask most people, and because of that, I'm sure it'd be upsetting to most people who expect high performance and durability, yet only to find a quick failure. If these were $250 wheels, then maybe the rider wouldn't expect and react as much. Maybe he worked hard and stretched and saved his pennies to buy the wheels, so this would be a big disappointment.
> 
> To the OP, sorry to hear of the failure, but thanks for the valuable post to us consumer. Sure things can fail, ,but for the premium price of these wheels, I bet NO ONE expects them to break so quickly.


I work in a shop. I deal with warranty and tech on a pretty regular basis. Trust me dude, no company wants to see sh!t like this pasted all over the internet. A friendly tone of voice and thanks will take you alot further then "OMGZ MAI FREND GOT SKREWD"

I know it sucks, but these things happen from time to time with ANY bike product. The spokes are aluminum, and highly tensioned, they don't do well with rocks and sticks. I'm willing to bet that a rock or stick hit those spokes. Yah, it sucks, but i9's a good company. You pay for a good product and good service, and partially just bling. Just because something is bling doesn't mean that its amazing, but i9 has generally excellent CS. Posting stuff like this will not take you a long way in getting your stuff taken care of.

Further, if those hubs are brand new then I'm a goat, those things have more use on them then my one year old set of throw away outlaws that I haven't tensioned or trued once.

Like I said, this thread is retarded.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Front wheels + steep hills + hard braking + nasty shear plane at that interface + brittle aluminum spokes = fun.


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

davec113 said:


> Who knew aluminum spokes wouldn't hold up?*


work fine on all four of my crossmax sx wheels, never broken a spoke, come to think of it they worked fine on my crossmax xl's before that too


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dhidiot, has it spot on, i'm guessing you are pretty engineering orientated based on a few of your other posts.

You don't want the threads for the spokes at the hub end of things, it's a matter of angles, sheer coefficients and variable spoke loadings.

As smart as I9 think they are, this is a basic engineering flaw, that why no one from Pulstar to Mavic have ever done turret hubs this way. Maybe they should spend more on their FEA software, then they would have reasoned to make threads at the rim end of things.


I'm sure their service dept will do the right thing, after all reputations are made and lost on web forums.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

sq225917 said:


> You don't want the threads for the spokes at the hub end of things, it's a matter of angles, sheer coefficients and variable spoke loadings.


It's ridiculous to think that I9 never thought of this in the design process, the spokes taper up in diameter as they approach the hub, but I do agree that the issue is there... What will be interesting to see if its a fatigue issue and if the wheels will be more prone to failing over time, or if its an qc issue that will only show up in a small percentage of wheels. I could see this being a result of the way the threads were cut, for instance...


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Can someone tell this Bike mechanic exactly how tension is monitored on these things. I have been riding Kings for so long I have never touched those monstrous spokes.


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

Like any other wheelset, with a Park tension meter TM-1. Check mine from time to time just like some King wheelset on another bike...routine maintenance. Specs here.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

So you have to buy a TM1 to own a set of I9's?

How much do those things cost?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

A tensionmeter works on the huge ass spokes?


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

I consider a tm1 to be akin to a spoke wrench, allen tool set, shock pump,etc. Keep your ride in good shape and it takes care of you regardless of the brand of wheelset.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

I have owned my i9's for nearly 3 years and i have only broke spokes when i have crashed hard and something has hit the spokes or from something going into the wheel like small branches.They have done a lot of miles xc/trail and several dh and freeride outings including cwmcarn dh and glentress on my norco 6 when i had it.They are now on my 5" bike and still going strong.The only other thing is had they been re-tensioned incorrectly after break-in.
People who slate things that have never owned or ridden them should keep quite until they have owned a pair this seems to be a problem on this forum.:madmax: 
These are the best hub/spoke combination you can buy imo very fast pickup and only limited by rim selection and very easy to service.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

bikesinmud said:


> Just curious, I've got 3 sets of I9's and always have the spoke tension checked every couple of weeks of hard riding (just my typical overkilled preventative maintenance schedule), would a poorly tensioned wheel allow this type of failure to happen? Maybe/maybe not?


When I first had mine, for the first 2-3 months I had to re-tension the spokes 3-4 times A DAY!! Couldnt even make it from the top of Garbo in Whistler down the bottom without a spoke wrench in my pockets...They've been fine ever since but Im 99% this is what happened here....lack of maintenance , blaming the company...not so smart.

Its like the story of the guy who buys a Ferrari, never does an oil change and goes complaint there product sucks once the engine blows up...Sorry dude theyre are still GREAT wheels, maybe a bit too expensive IMO but unless you can prove the spokes had the right tension in them , you wont get much from i9 Im affraid.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

davec113 said:


> It's ridiculous to think that I9 never thought of this in the design process,


You would be pretty surprised the things that are overlooked in bike industry engineering all the time. By classical design standards, there are some things that are found on bikes that are just laughable.

SQ - Yes, I'm in engineering (not biking related), and I tend to over think things, as you may have gathered from some of my other posts where I'm not just talking smack and ruffling feathers...


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

Aust95 said:


> There's no point in coming down on the OP for posting in the way he did. You're forgetting the PRICE of these wheels. Quite extravagant if you ask most people, and because of that, I'm sure it'd be upsetting to most people who expect high performance and durability, yet only to find a quick failure. If these were $250 wheels, then maybe the rider wouldn't expect and react as much. Maybe he worked hard and stretched and saved his pennies to buy the wheels, so this would be a big disappointment.
> 
> To the OP, sorry to hear of the failure, but thanks for the valuable post to us consumer. Sure things can fail, ,but for the premium price of these wheels, I bet NO ONE expects them to break so quickly.


the complete set is 900$, a set of DT440s is going to run you like 700$, add a good set of rims and you are looking another 200, add the cost of spokes and labor to build the wheel. People are dumb and assume I9es are hundreds more than any other wheelset when in reality they are not. Thing's fail it happens, that looks like a hell of allot more than a berm at a medium speed as well. What matters is how well they take car of the issue. The guys buddy should have took it up with I9, THEN complained if they didn't take care of them


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

themontashu said:


> the complete set is 900$, a set of DT440s is going to run you like 700$, add a good set of rims and you are looking another 200, add the cost of spokes and labor to build the wheel. People are dumb and assume I9es are hundreds more than any other wheelset when in reality they are not. Thing's fail it happens, that looks like a hell of allot more than a berm at a medium speed as well. What matters is how well they take car of the issue. The guys buddy should have took it up with I9, THEN complained if they didn't take care of them


?????????????

Hadley Hubs 400 for front and back
Mavic 823's 150 for both
build and spokes 100

under 700


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ?????????????
> 
> Hadley Hubs 400 for front and back
> Mavic 823's 150 for both
> ...


Universal cycles has hadley hubs at 450 for the set
They have 823s at 90 a pop
spokes run about a dollar a piece so thats like 60$ in spokes
thats 690 before labor, and you are looking 50-80$ per wheel at the average shop to get them built so you are looking up around 800+ that's pretty darn close to what the I9s are running


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

themontashu said:


> Universal cycles has hadley hubs at 450 for the set
> They have 823s at 90 a pop
> spokes run about a dollar a piece so thats like 60$ in spokes
> thats 690 before labor, and you are looking 50-80$ per wheel at the average shop to get them built so you are looking up around 800+ that's pretty darn close to what the I9s are running


Google Shopping is your friend.

$160 for rims, $400 for hubs max, and you can get both wheels done for $50-70 and done well. This is all assuming you are paying one of the retail options. Don't know what your shop charges.

The wheel builds I get done are typically $50-70 per wheel with spokes included, but those are not through a shop. By that count, you're looking at about $700 paying darn close to retail for a bomb wheelset. I'm with the butt-pirate on this one.

Of course, I use Hadleys on cheapo WTB Dual Duty's - stiff, durable, light, and cheap/disposable. Less than half the price of the 823's if you know where to look, just not tubeless friendly, and I avoid paying retail on the Hadleys. Most importantly, the situation in that picture doesn't happen unless I royally F something up or lose the derailleur into the spokes.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Call a wheelbuilder, they give you a package price and you're done. Way below 800.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

In all likelihood I9 failures will be down to a combination of factors, poor maintenance, imperfect design and riding conditions. Just like any product their design is a series of compromises and trade off's. All that matters in reality is that they perform as they are claimed to do and that warranty support mirrors the expense of ownership.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Google Shopping is your friend.
> 
> $160 for rims, $400 for hubs max, and you can get both wheels done for $50-70 and done well. This is all assuming you are paying one of the retail options. Don't know what your shop charges.
> 
> ...


I understand that you can get a good wheelset for much less than 900$ (I am all about my hope hub dual duty FR wheels right no they are awesome) I am just pointing out that A super nice wheelset is going to run you almost as much if not as much as I9s. People make them out to be some super ungodly expensive wheelset, when in reality they are on par with other top wheelsets.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

$900 isn't super ungodly expensive for a wheelset?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A great wheelset can be had for 500 bucks.... Mavic 729 to Hope Pro II with DT Champion spokes...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

themontashu said:


> Universal cycles has hadley hubs at 450 for the set
> They have 823s at 90 a pop
> spokes run about a dollar a piece so thats like 60$ in spokes
> thats 690 before labor, and you are looking 50-80$ per wheel at the average shop to get them built so you are looking up around 800+ that's pretty darn close to what the I9s are running


evidently you don't know how to shop....so next time you want to buy stuff.....please go thru me so I can put some chips in my pocket....lets just say I put my rims together for way cheaper then 700........ (Hadleys and 823's)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Look at this Kona!










Never ever buy a Kona!!!!!!!! Unless you want a super short wheelbase Dh rig


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh look another one










And another one...










And another one...










These things must be recalled!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> evidently you don't know how to shop....so next time you want to buy stuff.....please go thru me so I can put some chips in my pocket....lets just say I put my rims together for way cheaper then 700........ (Hadleys and 823's)


I do know how to shop, I fill out the E.P. form and send it in to who ever I need stuff from.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

themontashu said:


> I do know how to shop, I fill out the E.P. form and send it in to who ever I need stuff from.


then you shouldn't be talking about that high of a price....


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Someone please explain to me the importance of a pissing match over how much SOMEONE ELSE'S wheels cost..............


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have two wheelsets... Azonic Outlaws and I9s. I love both.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

gsomtb said:


> Someone please explain to me the importance of a pissing match over how much SOMEONE ELSE'S wheels cost..............


it's about paying 900 bucks for an apparent poor design flaw


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> then you shouldn't be talking about that high of a price....I got better then EP pricing....not going to say price though, but lets say Hadley rules


Yea, there are more than a few companies out there that I can get some nice bro deals from too. 4 years at the same shop made me a few good contacts.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

*Design flaw????*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's about paying 900 bucks for an apparent poor design flaw


B/C of 1 failure that no one really knows the ENTIRE story on?????
Are you serious?? Especially when there are multiple accounts of excellent experiences with the same product on this very thread....
Never mind....don't answer.....


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

gsomtb said:


> B/C of 1 failure that no one really knows the ENTIRE story on?????
> Are you serious?? Especially when there are multiple accounts of excellent experiences with the same product on this very thread....
> Never mind....don't answer.....


Except it isn't really an isolated incident....

Also that many spokes failing in the same spot shouldn't be happening at all.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

gsomtb said:


> B/C of 1 failure that no one really knows the ENTIRE story on?????
> Are you serious?? Especially when there are multiple accounts of excellent experiences with the same product on this very thread....
> Never mind....don't answer.....


did you read the thread???....there has been like 4 failures in same spot on this thread.....go back and read before you post

that many spokes failing in the same spot shouldn't be happening at all.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

norcosam said:


> I have owned my i9's for nearly 3 years and i have only broke spokes when i have crashed hard and something has hit the spokes or from something going into the wheel like small branches.
> These are the best hub/spoke combination you can buy imo very fast pickup and only limited by rim selection and very easy to service.


Hard to believe you can put both of those statements into one post and not laugh a little.
I prefer wheels that can take a hard crash and not disintegrate if there are small branches lying around.
If you spend $900 for wheels you're going for bling. I'd rather save $500, build my own and have longevity...


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me that just about everyone on this fourm knows everything about everything! i was there and watched it happen. NO rocks, NO sticks! im not pointing any fingers or talking $hit. just wanted to know if anyone else had a similar problem. as far as YELLING, i type / write in all caps all the time. everyone does things differently! im no saying that I9's suck or are over priced. just wanted other opinions. so to all of you that think you know it all and everyone else is just an amature. . . . . . . get over your self ! life is too short to be an a$$. worry about your own problems and dont make everyone else's worse. you all act big and tough siting at home behind your computer screen ( my mistake, the wheels were not brand new, just newly laced to new rims by an I9 employee. however, it was the first 3 minutes of the first ride on those wheels)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Well said, this thread did get badly off topic.

If they were rebuilt through I9 I am sure they will step up.



feanaro said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that just about everyone on this fourm knows everything about everything! i was there and watched it happen. NO rocks, NO sticks! im not pointing any fingers or talking $hit. just wanted to know if anyone else had a similar problem. as far as YELLING, i type / write in all caps all the time. everyone does things differently! im no saying that I9's suck or are over priced. just wanted other opinions. so to all of you that think you know it all and everyone else is just an amature. . . . . . . get over your self ! life is too short to be an a$$. worry about your own problems and dont make everyone else's worse. you all act big and tough siting at home behind your computer screen ( my mistake, the wheels were not brand new, just newly laced to new rims by an I9 employee. however, it was the first 3 minutes of the first ride on those wheels)


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> always wondered the strength was at that point.....


what do you mean "at that point"?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> Google Shopping is your friend.
> 
> $160 for rims, $400 for hubs max, and you can get both wheels done for $50-70 and done well. This is all assuming you are paying one of the retail options. Don't know what your shop charges.
> 
> ...


two can play that game , heres a link for I9s @$799 a set and on ebay they can be found even cheaper
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...stry-nine-29er-flow-wheelset-4807.1811.0.html

I agree those spokes didnt just magicaly snap to break like that takes a hard sideways jolt , plus I9 spokes are thicker at the threads than anywhere else , maybe there was a stick inthat nice soft berm


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Well have him just go down to the shop and pick up some new spo.......oh wait. hahahaha.


I9s come with extra spokes hahahahahaha


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

davec113 said:


> Who knew aluminum spokes wouldn't hold up?*
> 
> It looks like the failures are due to torque being transmitted between the hubs and the rims, which is a primary function of a wheel when the bike is accelerating or braking. I don't think impact is an issue, and it looks like stress built up at the interface between the spokes and hub. Time for a re-design.
> 
> *me


except for one thing I9 spokes are thickest where the threads are, if it was a torque issue they would A) break at a weaker spot and b) the spokes would be bent or twisted


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> It's great OP posted....now I am glad I didn't spend the money on them and just stayed with old tried and trued...HADLEYS...I will never switch
> 
> Hadleys have great customer service too


I dont think I9 is losing any sleep
judging from your other posts you werent going to buy them anyway


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

sq225917 said:


> Dhidiot, has it spot on, i'm guessing you are pretty engineering orientated based on a few of your other posts.
> 
> You don't want the threads for the spokes at the hub end of things, it's a matter of angles, sheer coefficients and variable spoke loadings.
> 
> ...


from I9
While our one piece 7075-T6 spokes have similar tensile strength as 14g stainless spokes, they weigh about the same as a triple butted spoke. The aluminum construction offers significantly improved lateral stiffness over any butted spoke. Also by eliminating the nipple we reduce rotational mass at the rim. Who else offers an off the shelf 1400gm disc wheelset with strength and lateral stiffness that rivals or exceeds any XC race wheel?

Precision Integration
Our spoke design allows us to eliminate the J-bend and the spoke/nipple interface. Instead our spokes thread directly into the hub shell with a larger diameter thread than the main spoke body, eliminating weakness at the thread. This allowed us to increase the surface contact area by more than 200% over a standard 14g spoke and nipple combination. We also applied this same theory to our one-piece axle assemblies, less interfaces means more durable parts. Another notable feature concerning precision is our engagement mechanisms. Our patent pending mechanism offers a 3-degree engagement, far less drag than the competition and the ability to withstand over 700 ft lbs of torque! If you need a drive mechanism for your new Formula One car, look us up!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

feanaro said:


> FRIEND OF MINE ENTERED BERM AT A MEDIUM RATE OF SPEED. SOFT BERM, FRONT WHEEL WASHED AND STOPED! WHEEL WENT BOOM! MORE THAN HALF THE SPKOES JUST BROKE IN HALF. ANY I9 RIDERS HAVE SIMILAR PROBLEMS! WHEEL WAS BRAND NEW ASSEMBLED BY INDUSTRY NINE


ALUMINUM SPOKES = FAIL.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

dan0 said:


> from I9
> :rant:


I think I'm gonna believe the multiple people in this thread who have had problems with the wheelsets over the manufacturer's advertisement...

Do you work for I9 or something? :nono:


----------



## 7HVN (Jun 25, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> ALUMINUM SPOKES = FAIL.


HATER!


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> did you read the thread???....there has been like 4 failures in same spot on this thread.....go back and read before you post
> 
> that many spokes failing in the same spot shouldn't be happening at all.


4 out of how many wheelsets sold? 
plus , no one but the people who claim issues really knows what happened. anyone who has ever worked in a shop has heard " I was just riding along, not doing anything....." thousands of times. In fact when I hear that I automatically think whoever is saying it is full of sh*t. maybe all 4 people did have the same issue, I doubt it but maybe so. Or maybe all 4 way over tightened the spokes stranger things have happened but instead of pulling through the rim ( a fairly common occurrence on conventional rims, you would agree) they break when stressed

Ive had I9 hubs & spokes on flow rims for almost a year now, only had to re-tension once, I weigh 220lbs and ride hard rocky trails. I would say so far this is the best wheelset Ive ever used


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

C S said:


> I think I'm gonna believe the multiple people in this thread who have had problems with the wheelsets over the manufacturer's advertisement...
> 
> Do you work for I9 or something? :nono:


so far I count 2 people with an issue and 1 didnt state what brand the wheels were


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> Hard to believe you can put both of those statements into one post and not laugh a little.
> I prefer wheels that can take a hard crash and not disintegrate if there are small branches lying around.
> If you spend $900 for wheels you're going for bling. I'd rather save $500, build my own and have longevity...


so according to you a wheelset should be able to take anykind of abuse without breaking?
tell you wha,t you bring any bike you want over here and Ill jam a stick in the spokes and we'll see if anything breaks


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> ALUMINUM SPOKES = FAIL.


idiot


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> did you read the thread???....there has been like 4 failures in same spot on this thread.....go back and read before you post
> 
> that many spokes failing in the same spot shouldn't be happening at all.


I went back and re read 
there are 5 people on this thread who broke spokes
the ops friend
Uncleroxk cant be sure hes talking about I9s
Billt
muddimike who broke spokes , but loves the wheels and I9
and Mwehahaha who broke spokes by hitting a rock

not quite the 4 failures all in the same spot, maybe you should , what was that saying?
"go back and read before you post"

BTW what exactly is your experience with I9 wheels?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

dan0 said:


> from I9
> While our one piece 7075-T6 spokes have similar tensile strength as 14g stainless spokes, they weigh about the same as a triple butted spoke. The aluminum construction offers significantly improved lateral stiffness over any butted spoke. Also by eliminating the nipple we reduce rotational mass at the rim. Who else offers an off the shelf 1400gm disc wheelset with strength and lateral stiffness that rivals or exceeds any XC race wheel?
> 
> Precision Integration
> Our spoke design allows us to eliminate the J-bend and the spoke/nipple interface. Instead our spokes thread directly into the hub shell with a larger diameter thread than the main spoke body, eliminating weakness at the thread. This allowed us to increase the surface contact area by more than 200% over a standard 14g spoke and nipple combination. We also applied this same theory to our one-piece axle assemblies, less interfaces means more durable parts. Another notable feature concerning precision is our engagement mechanisms. Our patent pending mechanism offers a 3-degree engagement, far less drag than the competition and the ability to withstand over 700 ft lbs of torque! If you need a drive mechanism for your new Formula One car, look us up!


You sure seem to know everything. Too bad it isn't tensile load that is causing the failures.

Also I can personally account for 2-3 others that failed similarly to add to that list, and that's just locally.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

7HVN said:


> HATER!


You're right. Maybe I9 should just slather rubberized paint all over their wheels just like ibis does their frames. Cause, you know - mountain bike wheels hit rocks n shyte.
Nothing like bandaiding a problem!


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> You sure seem to know everything. Too bad it isn't tensile load that is causing the failures.
> 
> Also I can personally account for 2-3 others that failed similarly to add to that list, and that's just locally.


read the second paragraph, and , I didnt say tensile load caused the failure, according to the Op it just happened for no reason

Our spoke design allows us to eliminate the J-bend and the spoke/nipple interface. Instead our spokes thread directly into the hub shell with a larger diameter thread than the main spoke body, eliminating weakness at the thread. This allowed us to increase the surface contact area by more than 200% over a standard 14g spoke and nipple combination.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

feanaro said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that just about everyone on this fourm knows everything about everything! i was there and watched it happen. NO rocks, NO sticks! im not pointing any fingers or talking $hit. just wanted to know if anyone else had a similar problem. as far as YELLING, i type / write in all caps all the time. everyone does things differently! im no saying that I9's suck or are over priced. just wanted other opinions. so to all of you that think you know it all and everyone else is just an amature. . . . . . . get over your self ! life is too short to be an a$$. worry about your own problems and dont make everyone else's worse. you all act big and tough siting at home behind your computer screen ( my mistake, the wheels were not brand new, just newly laced to new rims by an I9 employee. however, it was the first 3 minutes of the first ride on those wheels)


now the plot thickens
when you say an I9 employee , do you mean rebuilt by I9 ? or someone who works in the I9 shipping dept?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

dan0 said:


> read the second paragraph, and , I didnt say tensile load caused the failure, according to the Op it just happened for no reason
> 
> Our spoke design allows us to eliminate the J-bend and the spoke/nipple interface. Instead our spokes thread directly into the hub shell with a larger diameter thread than the main spoke body, eliminating weakness at the thread. This allowed us to increase the surface contact area by more than 200% over a standard 14g spoke and nipple combination.


Surface contact area of a thread only means anything for tensile purposes (parallel loads). It doesn't escape the fact they just put a fatty stress riser at the base of the threads and aligned it nicely with a shear plane, conveniently where it sees the highest bending moment under harsh braking.

If I know the areas where the OP rides (and I do), I know which berms he's talking about. I also know the berms are after steep sections that require heavy front braking, and it might be a particular one that is pretty chopped up on the entry. So, I don't think it's inconceivable that trying to bleed off speed with heavy front braking while skipping over braking bumps locking/unlocking the wheel would produce the necessary loads to fail that configuration (think probably 50-100 rapid bends back and forth at each of those interfaces in a couple of seconds).

There is a very very good reason that "J" interface is used in traditional hubs. No matter how torsionally or laterally stiff a wheel is, it still is not a static system, especially in rapid oscillation, which causes rapid acceleration and deceleration that translates into a 4th order load.


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Surface contact area of a thread only means anything for tensile purposes (parallel loads). It doesn't escape the fact they just put a fatty stress riser at the base of the threads and aligned it nicely with a shear plane, conveniently where it sees the highest bending moment under harsh braking.
> 
> If I know the areas where the OP rides (and I do), I know which berms he's talking about. I also know the berms are after steep sections that require heavy front braking, and it might be a particular one that is pretty chopped up on the entry. So, I don't think it's inconceivable that trying to bleed off speed with heavy front braking while skipping over braking bumps locking/unlocking the wheel would produce the necessary loads to fail that configuration (think probably 50-100 rapid bends back and forth at each of those interfaces in a couple of seconds).
> 
> There is a very very good reason that "J" interface is used in traditional hubs. No matter how torsionally or laterally stiff a wheel is, it still is not a static system, especially in rapid oscillation, which causes rapid acceleration and deceleration that translates into a 4th order load.


WELL SAID!!

You explained the inherent flaw with the I9 wheels in this single post.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm waiting for the future where I9 becomes a VRC fabled product.

That, or they start using straight steel spokes.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to break as many spokes on standard built wheels as i have on my I9's.Also if the rim gets very buckled or damaged you can re-use I9 spokes but you cant standard spokes.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> Surface contact area of a thread only means anything for tensile purposes (parallel loads). It doesn't escape the fact they just put a fatty stress riser at the base of the threads and aligned it nicely with a shear plane, conveniently where it sees the highest bending moment under harsh braking.
> 
> If I know the areas where the OP rides (and I do), I know which berms he's talking about. I also know the berms are after steep sections that require heavy front braking, and it might be a particular one that is pretty chopped up on the entry. So, I don't think it's inconceivable that trying to bleed off speed with heavy front braking while skipping over braking bumps locking/unlocking the wheel would produce the necessary loads to fail that configuration (think probably 50-100 rapid bends back and forth at each of those interfaces in a couple of seconds).
> 
> There is a very very good reason that "J" interface is used in traditional hubs. No matter how torsionally or laterally stiff a wheel is, it still is not a static system, especially in rapid oscillation, which causes rapid acceleration and deceleration that translates into a 4th order load.


your missing the whole point the whole threaded area is thicker, its not just the contact area the spoke itself is thicker , therefore it is stronger for any load not just parralel loads
and if it was such a weak point there would be far more breaks than the 1 mentioned here and unless the spokes were totally loose the microscopic bending wouldnt have broken all those spokes , if your theory was correct why didnt the other wheel lose any spokes and why havent the vast majority of people who use them had the same issue.
You have a Mtn bike forum here with a specific product issue and so far only 1 person has had that issue, others have broken spokes, but not that way. 
The reason the jbend is so popular is 1 , its cheap and 2 it works ok on steel
since your so fond of throwing out the $5.00 words, what hapens when you bend steel?
it weakens , where are the 2 weakest points of a steel spoke? the jbend and the threads
I9 and Mavic have eliminated the j and I9 beefed up the threaded area.
Now Mavic wheels have been around for quite awhile and their threaded spoke is actually smaller (and weaker) then I9 but I havent heard of any catastrophic breaks like the one pictured, how do you explain that?


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

i have had no problems with my wheels and i send gaps and drops week in week out, you have to love forum guys talking about products that they dont own..


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

dan0 said:


> 4 out of how many wheelsets sold?
> plus , no one but the people who claim issues really knows what happened.


CPCS doesn't need any reports of failure to pull a product. IF there is a flaw in design it shouldn't have to be discovered by consumers... even negligent ones. As consumers we have rights.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

dan0 said:


> I went back and re read
> there are 5 people on this thread who broke spokes
> the ops friend
> Uncleroxk cont be sure hes talking about I9s
> ...


Could not have said it better myself.
I'm an I9 owner also for going on a year......200 lbs ready to ride and no probs.
Many times it's the indian and not the arrow....just sayin'


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

gsomtb said:


> Could not have said it better myself.
> I'm an I9 owner also for going on a year......200 lbs ready to ride and no probs.
> Many times it's the indian and not the arrow....just sayin'


This one is classic I9 failure!:thumbsup: 
Go to:
http://www.afinishedproduct.exposuremanager.com/p/Carnage/p526555143

Then click on "view slideshow" and ride it out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=196223&highlight=haderer


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I am an engineer and looking at the failure of those spoke it appears the spokes were twisted after being installed and suffered a tensile failure as a result, I would guess they got twisted when they were trued by the LBS or the OEM. If it was a true tensile failure it would have failed at the thinner part of the spoke. 

Overtightening could also cause a similar failure modality but I would have to see the spoke itself to see if there are twist lines in the base metal to see if they were torqued beyond spec. I don't suppose you know if a spoke tension gauge was used in the truing process? I think these kinds of spokes are loctited into the hub as well which is why they don't rotate when trued.

These kinds of spoke must be restrained from rotating when they are trued or this can happen.


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Why??Why??Why did I read this thread?? That's 5 minutes of my life I will never get back..IMHO most, but not all of you are [email protected] morons.:madman:


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

*???????*



iheartbicycles said:


> This one is classic I9 failure!:thumbsup:
> Go to:
> http://www.afinishedproduct.exposuremanager.com/p/Carnage/p526555143
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure exactly what you're getting at quoting me or providing a link to pictures showing a set of I9s being trashed.
I do find it ironic that you would call it a "classic I9 failure" yet also provide a link to a discusion of the incident where an I9 spokesperson says:
"Secondly, in the interest of saving weight, the Morewood team requested our Standard XC diameter spokes and Rhyno Lite rims. This is hardly a stout pairing for the fastest DH'ers in the country."


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

gsomtb said:


> I'm not really sure exactly what you're getting at quoting me or providing a link to pictures showing a set of I9s being trashed.
> I do find it ironic that you would call it a "classic I9 failure" yet also provide a link to a discusion of the incident where an I9 spokesperson says:
> "Secondly, in the interest of saving weight, the Morewood team requested our Standard XC diameter spokes and Rhyno Lite rims. This is hardly a stout pairing for the fastest DH'ers in the country."


It's a beautiful, historical, graphical representation of I9's failing in like manner to others in this thread.

Good to see you and other I9'er-fanboys defending your wheels. Also good to see I9 employees defending their product.

I'd expect nothing less.

Nevertheless - Haderers's mom caught no other wheels failing in like manner. Other DH teams make similar decisions - so I think it's safe to assume other teams running standard spokes, also built light wheels. Yet none blew apart like the I9's.

Spin all you want, fan boy!. Aluminum spokes=FAIL!


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

*?????????????*



iheartbicycles said:


> It's a beautiful, historical, graphical representation of I9's failing in like manner to others in this thread.
> 
> Good to see you and other I9'er-fanboys defending your wheels. Also good to see I9 employees defending their product.
> 
> ...


I'd also expect nonthing less than someone resorting to name calling after someone else points out the illogical nature of their post.....
I'll end my participation in this thread with some old advice: Argue with a fool and a bystander doesn't know the difference......I'll now put that advice to good use.
Happy trails to you all!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the amazing unbreakable I9 has failed!!!!


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

jeff spicoli said:


> Why??Why??Why did I read this thread?? That's 5 minutes of my life I will never get back..IMHO most, but not all of you are [email protected] morons.:madman:


Why? Simple,... because you are a tool. Thanks for moving the thread back to the top of the forum, dummy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

themontashu said:


> Universal cycles has hadley hubs at 450 for the set
> They have 823s at 90 a pop
> spokes run about a dollar a piece so thats like 60$ in spokes
> thats 690 before labor, and you are looking 50-80$ per wheel at the average shop to get them built so you are looking up around 800+ that's pretty darn close to what the I9s are running


You obviously don't know how to shop.

Heard of eBay? My friend built up a solid set of wheels...Mavic EX823's to Hope Pro II's. No, they're not Hadleys, just trying to prove a point that if you know how and where to look, you can pay a lot less.


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

I think they looks flexy ... 




... seriously I would love a set!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

dan0 said:


> your missing the whole point the whole threaded area is thicker, its not just the contact area the spoke itself is thicker , therefore it is stronger for any load not just parralel loads
> and if it was such a weak point there would be far more breaks than the 1 mentioned here and unless the spokes were totally loose the microscopic bending wouldnt have broken all those spokes , if your theory was correct why didnt the other wheel lose any spokes and why havent the vast majority of people who use them had the same issue.
> You have a Mtn bike forum here with a specific product issue and so far only 1 person has had that issue, others have broken spokes, but not that way.
> The reason the jbend is so popular is 1 , its cheap and 2 it works ok on steel
> ...


First ride on the wheel build, front wheel with a strong front brake on a steeper trail, and braking bumps - all that is a good recipe for that happening.

There have been more failures than just that 1 in that way too.

The whole point is that steel bends and doesn't shear....

The threads can be as beefy as a cow, but a stress riser is a stress riser. Do some research on it. Then take a look at the Mavic hubs/interface.

I'm glad you like your I9 wheels and can appreciate their marketing strategies. Doesn't replace the fact that a very expensive wheel failed catastrophically and could have potentially killed someone.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> I went back and re read
> there are 5 people on this thread who broke spokes
> the ops friend
> Uncleroxk cont be sure hes talking about I9s
> ...


YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO I9 something

anyway, there is an obvious problem and there are more then just those 7 now mentioned in this post failing in the same manner. How many more are there??

is there a flaw in the design???.....wow the bling bling is now lost....public persona needs damage controll


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Makes you wonder why Mavic keep the thread at the rim end and leave the hub end of their maxtal spokes with a certain amount of rotational freedom....

Maybe they are onto something....


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Do Cane Creek's now-discontinued wheels, with steel straight spokes and threading at the hub and perhaps even Spinergy's wheels with bonded carbon fiber spokes fail like this?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Do Cane Creek's now-discontinued wheels, with steel straight spokes and threading at the hub and perhaps even Spinergy's wheels with bonded carbon fiber spokes fail like this?


Those wheels allow a bit of movement at the hub - whereas I9 spokes being large diameter aluminimum, don't.

Cane Creek uses steel spokes, which don't thread into the hub, but thread through it, held in place with nuts (nipples).

Spinergy spokes were plastic/composite and allowed some flex.

I think this is the problem - the spokes need to be allowed to move a bit to avoid sheering at the flange.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

If the O.P. had bought a really sweet 110% efficient wheelset from Ellsworth, this failure would never have happened.


----------



## Aust95 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:



> Do Cane Creek's now-discontinued wheels, with steel straight spokes and threading at the hub and perhaps even Spinergy's wheels with bonded carbon fiber spokes fail like this?


I have a pair of Cane Creek Cronos wheels, a XC build, with the design "iheartbicycles" is referring to--a straight pull spoke configuration with the treaded end at the hub, secured in place by a nut. The spokes would frequently snap at at the threaded end where the spoke emerged from the hub. So frequently, that I had a LBS order me a 2 dozen spokes to have a stoke for weekly repairs. I don't know if the spokes were steel or aluminum, but I'm assuming the lighter metal since the wheels were touted as "light XC".


----------



## RyBread (Jan 1, 2004)

***** happens*

I have been riding the same i9 wheel set for 3 years and have had no problems. And by riding, I mean racing DH. I have only tensioned the front wheel maybe twice in those 3 years and thats just cause I dented the rim. I have replaced the rim 3 times on the rear wheel, and have only broken 1 spoke, but that is because my deraliure decided to snap off and sacrifice it to the i9 gods. This wheel set has so far outlasted two DH frames... I did the Red Bull Burner Pro solo 12hr DH in NM recently on these wheels and all of the Norba National races, not a problem.

Things break, things have flaws, deal with it. Yeah you paid a lot, but if you didn't notice, i9 has great customer service. Oh, and check your tension occasionaly, a little maintance goes a long ways.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> It's a beautiful, historical, graphical representation of I9's failing in like manner to others in this thread.
> 
> Good to see you and other I9'er-fanboys defending your wheels. Also good to see I9 employees defending their product.
> 
> ...


didnt look anything like the Ops failure and you forgot the rest

First off, MANY wheels were folded in that spot of the course whether or not you can tell from the FEW crash photos. There were MANY more crashes than that. 
If a steel spoked wheel folds and hits the back of the fork legs during it's rotation, the bike stops....period. Yes, you may be able to beat a steel wheel back and finish, but you have lost the race and have to build a new wheel. EXACT same scenario here, lost the race and needs a new wheel. A complete failure is complete failure.....regardless of spoke material.

Secondly, in the interest of saving weight, the Morewood team requested our Standard XC diameter spokes and Rhyno Lite rims. This is hardly a stout pairing for the fastest DH'ers in the country.
That being said, with that set-up they have had two wheel failures in two seasons. Not exactly a high percentage of failures for Pro level DH riding. Ask any Pro-Level DH'ers how many wheels they go through in a typical race season. 
Our stronger DH spokes and a good DH rim might have avoided that failure altogether.

Third, Industry Nine wheels put three Pro riders on the podium at the US Open. More than any other wheelset. Lisa Myklak- 1st place Pro Women DH/ Joanna Petterson- 4th place Pro Women DH/ Gerrit Beytagh- 3rd place Pro Men DH. That does not include the 3 Pro podium finishes at Fontana Norba Nationals.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

4JawChuck said:


> I am an engineer and looking at the failure of those spoke it appears the spokes were twisted after being installed and suffered a tensile failure as a result, I would guess they got twisted when they were trued by the LBS or the OEM. If it was a true tensile failure it would have failed at the thinner part of the spoke.
> 
> Overtightening could also cause a similar failure modality but I would have to see the spoke itself to see if there are twist lines in the base metal to see if they were torqued beyond spec. I don't suppose you know if a spoke tension gauge was used in the truing process? I think these kinds of spokes are loctited into the hub as well which is why they don't rotate when trued.
> 
> These kinds of spoke must be restrained from rotating when they are trued or this can happen.


check the lettering , they tend to twist there, mine came with a warning to be carefull about adjusting them without twisting
I think what youre saying is exactly what happened, thats why I asked if I9 rebuilt them or someone who works in the mail room at I9, the OP said an "I9 employee" which kind of made me suspicious


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO I9 something
> 
> anyway, there is an obvious problem and there are more then just those 7 now mentioned in this post failing in the same manner. How many more are there??
> 
> is there a flaw in the design???.....wow the bling bling is now lost....public persona needs damage controll


now its 7? name them


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

mtb_biker said:


> Those wheels look familiar... were they on ebay? Are you sure they are brand new (and not re-laced to new rim's wheels)?


Mtb_biker, you're sandbagging, buddy...

Don't be shy, tell us all the info you know!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*typically...*



wyrm said:


> CPCS doesn't need any reports of failure to pull a product. IF there is a flaw in design it shouldn't have to be discovered by consumers... even negligent ones. As consumers we have rights.


your 'right on' most of the time from the post i remember you posting, but on this case......

you seem to forget that CPCS is underfunded and DH mtn biking is low on that list of consumer safety issues that they have to deal with.

It would be nice, but, I mean, come on. Even a DOT helmet rating is not certified by the "department of transportation", it is a manufacture compliance only. Similar to how our food isn't supposed to be tainted with anything either.


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

RyBread said:


> I have been riding the same i9 wheel set for 3 years and have had no problems. And by riding, I mean racing DH. I have only tensioned the front wheel maybe twice in those 3 years and thats just cause I dented the rim. I have replaced the rim 3 times on the rear wheel, and have only broken 1 spoke, but that is because my deraliure decided to snap off and sacrifice it to the i9 gods. This wheel set has so far outlasted two DH frames... I did the Red Bull Burner Pro solo 12hr DH in NM recently on these wheels and all of the Norba National races, not a problem.
> 
> Things break, things have flaws, deal with it. Yeah you paid a lot, but if you didn't notice, i9 has great customer service. Oh, and check your tension occasionaly, a little maintance goes a long ways.


This is good info. If what you say is true, then it makes this failure that much more unnaceptable. Breaking spokes and being able to ride out of it would have at least been on par with a steel spoked rim. Catastrophic failure in front of 5 riders, more than one of which races competitively, eliminates any potential for making up a story about what really transpired. I would have preferred to be in your camp on this brand, but it was not to be.

Not to be difficult, but I have to disagree with you on one other point, customer service. They were called a week ago when the front failed, and a call back number was clearly spoken twice. While the machine did say they were closed through the weekend, today has come and gone, and no call from them was received.

It's all good, though. I'm not overly concerned about the lost $$, and will keep the front at least for the growing number of people who've contacted me wanting to inspect it. To be honest, after what happened, I personally wouldn't mentally be able to ride a set at speed ever again, there are too many other great rimsets out there that can only be critisized for their weight and not their design.

All in all, I sincerely wish you many, many years of healthy racing and contests. May you never have to cheat death because of senseless equipment failure.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

CaliDropper said:


> This is good info. If what you say is true, then it makes this failure that much more unnaceptable. Breaking spokes and being able to ride out of it would have at least been on par with a steel spoked rim. Catastrophic failure in front of 5 riders, more than one of which races competitively, eliminates any potential for making up a story about what really transpired. I would have preferred to be in your camp on this brand, but it was not to be.
> 
> Not to be difficult, but I have to disagree with you on one other point, customer service. They were called a week ago when the front failed, and a call back number was clearly spoken twice. While the machine did say they were closed through the weekend, today has come and gone, and no call from them was received.
> 
> ...


great logic
since there are no other failures like this it makes this one even worse and since he went down in front of others that proves that the story isnt made up?
what story? so far this is the story ,the hub was used and relaced to a new rim by someone who "works at I9" 
while traveling down hill into a berm the bike went down, when it all settled there were broken spokes. this proves what?
were the spokes reused also? were they properly tightened, were they twisted while tightening or if used on removal? was there any other contact to the wheels and spokes during the ride? 
too many missing elements to this story

oh , and great call on CS, call and leave a message during the Christmas holidays ( and arent they at a trade show?) and then more complaining when you dont get a call back instantly


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dan dude, chill. You're not doing i9 any favors. I'm considering a set of I9's. Nothing in this thread has really detered me - it sounds like a reasonably isolated incident with many possible extenuating circumstances - The only thing, in fact, that is making me want to go with something else, is you. Way overzealous and insulting. Just chill out and relax. 

Anyway, from the sounds of it, Calidropper is the guy who broke the wheel. Perfectly understandable to be wary of something after having a catastrophic failure.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I huck mine to flat and bigegr gaps sometimes over shoot to flat! Race them beat the [email protected] out of them and Im 235lbs before gear! I dont think of failurre till it happens before that it doesnt matter its just something to slow you down out of fear!
I trust mine full out and if it breaks then Ill deal with it as it happens! 2 of my spokes are hand tight, my rear wobbles all over and I still HUCK them hard! DJs etc, land off camber blow berms etc... I think the error has a common place between the others ie spokes overtightened or instead of tightening them a little at a time and rotating it several times they may have been quick builds, tighten them to and rotate only once! Too tight of a spoke grease not allowing for any rotation to seat while riding! Either way I cranked mine with a wrench at a trail just so the spoke didnt fall out and still never had an issue almost 3 years later, 2 frames and 4 rims!



I9s rock, things happen! Thats why there is warranty!

On the lighter side I didnt continue to read but if anyones been hurt "best whishes go out to you!" ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

William42 said:


> Dan dude, chill. You're not doing i9 any favors. I'm considering a set of I9's. Nothing in this thread has really detered me - it sounds like a reasonably isolated incident with many possible extenuating circumstances - The only thing, in fact, that is making me want to go with something else, is you. Way overzealous and insulting. Just chill out and relax.
> 
> Anyway, from the sounds of it, Calidropper is the guy who broke the wheel. Perfectly understandable to be wary of something after having a catastrophic failure.


you're probably right, it's cold , icy and snowy out and I got way too involved in this debacle, Pm me when the whole story comes out:blush:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

dan0 said:


> great logic
> since there are no other failures like this it makes this one even worse and since he went down in front of others that proves that the story isnt made up?
> what story? so far this is the story ,the hub was used and relaced to a new rim by someone who "works at I9"
> while traveling down hill into a berm the bike went down, when it all settled there were broken spokes. this proves what?
> ...


You can keep chanting this whole thing until you're blue in the face about them being "isolated incidents" - they're not, and we all know it. Drop it. No wheelset should be able to do that and almost take a riders life. He's lucky he was in a berm and not going down the Kamikaze at Mammoth or something (braking on 50mph chop would be a great way to bust the wheel in the same way). The fact that I9 would employ someone who pulls this kind of crap makes me not want to give them business. Being confrontational instead of helpful is not helping your company - get it? You're over twice my age and act like you have half the common sense.



bullcrew said:


> I huck mine to flat and bigegr gaps sometimes over shoot to flat! Race them beat the [email protected] out of them and Im 235lbs before gear! I dont think of failurre till it happens before that it doesnt matter its just something to slow you down out of fear!
> I trust mine full out and if it breaks then Ill deal with it as it happens! 2 of my spokes are hand tight, my rear wobbles all over and I still HUCK them hard! DJs etc, land off camber blow berms etc...


Take a good look kids. Don't self-medicate and post on the internet.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

dan0 said:


> great logic
> since there are no other failures like this it makes this one even worse and since he went down in front of others that proves that the story isnt made up?
> what story? so far this is the story ,the hub was used and relaced to a new rim by someone who "works at I9"
> while traveling down hill into a berm the bike went down, when it all settled there were broken spokes. this proves what?
> ...


Industry nine has GREAT customer service. We have 3 cases of thing happening to their wheels (1 1st gen hub flange issue, a freehub that wouldn't, and a wheel explosion.) every single time we called them we received a prompt call back, and service was incredibly fast, usually under a week we had the stuff back in our hands.

callidropper you are being absolutely ridicules. You act like the only thing I9 can do to fix the situation is to send some one out on the next flight to hand deliver a new wheel and a happy ending.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dan0 said:


> you're probably right, it's cold , icy and snowy out and I got way too involved in this debacle, Pm me when the whole story comes out:blush:


Nothing personal, its easy to get sucked in to these things, its totally human, way to be mature and back off rather then going further!


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> You can keep chanting this whole thing until you're blue in the face about them being "isolated incidents" - they're not, and we all know it. Drop it. No wheelset should be able to do that and almost take a riders life. He's lucky he was in a berm and not going down the Kamikaze at Mammoth or something (braking on 50mph chop would be a great way to bust the wheel in the same way). The fact that I9 would employ someone who pulls this kind of crap makes me not want to give them business. Being confrontational instead of helpful is not helping your company - get it? You're over twice my age and act like you have half the common sense.
> 
> Take a good look kids. Don't self-medicate and post on the internet.


1. I dont work for I9
2. Im no longer responding to your flame bait
3. you live up to your alias


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

1. Refer to post #107 - explain?
2. Bullsh!t, that's all you've been doing.
3. Choke on a hard one.


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

dan0 said:


> great logic
> since there are no other failures like this it makes this one even worse and since he went down in front of others that proves that the story isnt made up?
> what story? so far this is the story ,the hub was used and relaced to a new rim by someone who "works at I9"
> while traveling down hill into a berm the bike went down, when it all settled there were broken spokes. this proves what?
> ...


Dan0, if you spent half as much time just calling me back as you have posting here, you would have instilled a lot more confidence to everyone who's browsed this thread. I'm being straight up here, the very least you could do would be to follow suit. I don't post much at all online as evidenced by my post count. Admittedly, I am a little late to the dance here, but in all fairness, I wanted to give you guys a chance before I started posting. You didn't, so now I will give the facts to all who want to know. Neither the OP or myself have at any point flat out said to not buy I9 products, we're merely using this forum to educate everyone to an unfortunate, (For me), event. What everyone does with that info is up to them to decide. It's why the majority of members are here.


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

themontashu said:


> Industry nine has GREAT customer service. We have 3 cases of thing happening to their wheels (1 1st gen hub flange issue, a freehub that wouldn't, and a wheel explosion.) every single time we called them we received a prompt call back, and service was incredibly fast, usually under a week we had the stuff back in our hands.
> 
> callidropper you are being absolutely ridicules. You act like the only thing I9 can do to fix the situation is to send some one out on the next flight to hand deliver a new wheel and a happy ending.


That's cool that you've had great service through them, definately continue to support a company you are happy with. That said, Harbor Freight has an excellent customer service policy for replacement of broken tools, but it doesn't mean I will buy those when I know they are potentially flawed compared to other brands. (See other posters with engineering explanations of why these rimsets may not be the best design).

As for my expectations...., well, all I said was that I gave them a week to respond, (NO ONE there has voice mail or internet access.....REALLY?) I never mentioned ANYTHING about wanting another wheel, nor has the OP. Thanks for misunderstanding, though!:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> OMG A broken boxxer never ever ever buy one of these this thing broke holy crap!!!!!!!!! I expect my Ferrari to be invincible if I'm going to be hundreds of thousands for it!!!!!


That was great:thumbsup: Don't worry, though, that happens more often than you might think if you have to run those hard for any length of time, UNLESS, of course, it had just come back from SRAM with a new lower, and you were a couple minutes into a parade lap around the course, then we'd be talking about the same thing. If that isn't the case, well then, it's perfectly normal for that fork. Betcha still rode out of it, though!!!


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

dan0 said:


> idiot


Not how I would choose to represent my company with a response like that, but it's cool, everyone has different communication styles. Today, 9 people got to see this rim. 6 were at the bottom of the trail at the shuttle point and came over to look, 2 were bike shop mechanics this afternoon, and 1 was a Boeing Mechanical Engineer I met up with this evening. He just emailed over his take on what he saw, so I will post it for the benefit of riders and the manufacturer. To build a better product here in the USA is a win/win for us all, and I look forward to design improvements for the sake of other rider's safety. Here it is;

lots of potential failure modes and mechanisms .....

I wouldn't use aluminum (AL), no matter what alloy. the I9 website says 7075-T651, which is good stuff, but I wouldn't necessarily believe AL to be that "sturdy" for the repeated stress cycles a spoke would face in the racing environment: constant bending in several degrees of freedom, and twisting (i.e., longitudinal torquing) that will ensue due to simply riding the bike, and riding it very hard. 
Then there is the high impact loading of crashing down on the tire, short-duration impact loading is generally considered to induce twice the loading of a long-time loading .... this means each spoke will see twice the expected load during each stress cycle, which could potentially shorten the life of the spoke.

my quick shoot-from-the-hip opinion: the spoke failure is due to using the wrong material, in this case aluminum, which is not as ductile as steel. In more words, 7075-T651 is good stuff, but would not be my own first choice of "ideal" material for a bicycle spoke due to all the other potential loading scenarios on the spoke. Note also the I9 website ( http://www.industrynine.net/official/about.html ) talks about "tensile strength." Tensile strength is not necessarily the only mechanical property by which to compare the AL spoke and a steel spoke. Also, as I recall, AL is not the best material for cyclic stress loading. As an example, hold a spoke at each end and bend it back & forth, back & forth. AL is not particularly ductile and will soon crack and break. Steel will give you a lot more bending cycles than AL. Think also of an aluminum paper clip: unfold it and it would quickly crack/break. A steel paper clip can be folded and unfolded several times before breaking.
I would opt for steel. A bit heavier than aluminum, but in the loading and stress environment of a spoke, I would expect a much longer life.

Another thought: if you use an AL spoke, replace it often. This will help to guard against having a spoke in the setup that is at it's point of failure next time you go riding. How often to replace ?? No idea, as I wouldn't know how to determine a life-cycle failure point without lots and lots of computer modeling.

What I get from this is that you're best off with a brand new set of this style rim everytime you ride, which even I can't afford.

Still, props to all those riders who run them, you have more guts than I do now!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> 1. Refer to post #107 - explain?
> 2. Bullsh!t, that's all you've been doing.
> 3. Choke on a hard one.


Post 107 is a quote from I9 regarding the exploded Rhynolites with XC spokes.

But, dan0 really needs to chill out. He's not doing I9 any favors.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Interesting thread, I sorta agree with spicoli where's my 5mins gone, but here;s my take form an old Dher!

Dh is tough on chit no matter what, its why its the proving ground for everything bike and man/women!

secondly what I find interesting is that this system where the failure occurred is a key benefit of where they said the J bend spoke was weak and this was a strength and one of the reasons an alloy spoke and nipple wasn't required!

Now that being said with all products user JRA is always suspect at the best of times so have to give the benefit of the doubt to the manufacturer here slightly, but I also sway slightly to the user because I'm not a fan of the alloy spoke no matter what testing, this is just my thoughts!

I'm not poo pooing the wheels just saying for me I wouldn't! one pay that amount for a set of wheels that's my choice! 2: I wouldn't sway others not too or too either its your choice!

I haven't tried em so I have no bias either way, my thoughts are just thoughts!

I can see some benefits to I9s in AM 29er wheels Single Speeds wheels XC weigh Weenies etc there I'm I said it if ya got money to burn then it doesn't matter does it go spend up!

I prefer to build a accessible std component wheel bearing I can get anywhere, J bend std spokes available in any lbs in any part of the country I have back wheels the same std nothing proprietary it might not be sexy but its functional and it works Ive lent people gear, and vice versa at races because where compatible, its allowed us to continue to race!

When its been an expensive trip getting there and back, nothing worse than a failure ruining your road trip! 

I9s will always be a very high end sexy arse product, good luck to em and pushing the boundary's, I think they have a niche! 

But its not be all end all! 

Chir Dhers :rockon:


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Interesting thread, I sorta agree with spicoli where's my 5mins gone, but here;s my take form an old Dher!
> 
> Dh is tough on chit no matter what, its why its the proving ground for everything bike and man/women!
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a wasted 5 minutes at all?!

You provided some great opinions both pro and con, and is exactly what the majority of the members here are looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> That's cool that you've had great service through them, definately continue to support a company you are happy with. That said, Harbor Freight has an excellent customer service policy for replacement of broken tools, but it doesn't mean I will buy those when I know they are potentially flawed compared to other brands. (See other posters with engineering explanations of why these rimsets may not be the best design).
> 
> As for my expectations...., well, all I said was that I gave them a week to respond, (NO ONE there has voice mail or internet access.....REALLY?) I never mentioned ANYTHING about wanting another wheel, nor has the OP. Thanks for misunderstanding, though!:thumbsup:


It should only be brought up AFTER they haven't given you good service. Don't slam there stuff without giving them a chance.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

Hey feanaro. Do you have a pic that shows the rim also? (or can you tell me if the rim is now tweaked badly?) What came first, the chicken or the egg....ie: curious if it was primarily a spoke failure or a rim failure (if you side load the hell out of a wheel and the rim starts to fold you're certainly going to break some spokes on I9's).

You mentioned that he washed the front wheel and then it stopped abruptly. Even at moderate speeds if you turn a wheel sideways and stop it abruptly on a rock/soft dirt/etc. then leverage + rider weight + momentum puts HUGE side loads on a wheel and it's certainly not unusual to see failures in a situation like that (with any type of wheel). Granted a traditional steel-spoked wheel may stay in 1 piece a bit better when taco'ed, but if the wheel is trashed either way I'm not sure that matters too much.

Despite the picture some people are trying to paint, I'd still say it's pretty isolated to see something like this. I've probably sold around 100 pair of I9's and have never seen a catastrophic failure, and have only heard of/seen pics of, a few (out of how many thousands of wheelsets they've sold?). Yes, I ride I9's...but I don't think I'm particularly biased here as I still sell far more handbuilt Hadley/King/Hope sets than I9's.

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

themontashu said:


> It should only be brought up AFTER they haven't given you good service. Don't slam there stuff without giving them a chance.


Slam? Where do you get that? So far all that's been typed out is the facts without bias, if you can't handle that, well, I can't help you there partner. Not addressing a complete and total failure after a week is a lack of service, it's known as "Damage Control". This post has been up long enough, and the good people who work/support the company like yourself make sure that the proper people there are informed. Saying it's a holiday weekend, and "Isn't there a show going on?" is just a cop out and you know it. So you're a die hard company man, great, no one's trying to convert you. Seeing it only through your eyes and how "You'd do it" isn't the reality, and is exactly why this particular offshoot thread continues. I'll agree just to disagree with you, and may all your future customer service scenarios be played out exactly how you want them to. I'm going back to the original topic of this thread now, peace.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> Doesn't sound like a wasted 5 minutes at all?!
> 
> You provided some great opinions both pro and con, and is exactly what the majority of the members here are looking for. :thumbsup:


Cheers :rockon:


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> yea i bet you enjoyed that...
> Anyway way your friend alright after his front wheel exploded, let us know what i9 does about it.


Yes, thanks for the concern. All things considered, it happened at one of the best possible places near the beginning of the course. The other potentials involving sheer cliff faces, treacherous rock gardens and a 42mph blast towards the end. Very well would have destroyed a less physically prepared rider, though the walk/carry down the rest of the course SUCKED!!! It's not like I was there to commit "Hari Kari", (Nod, nod, Wink, Wink!) Hah, ha, local joke....


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Dan-O said he doesn't work for I9.

Rhyno Lites could be equally to blame.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> Slam? Where do you get that? So far all that's been typed out is the facts without bias, if you can't handle that, well, I can't help you there partner. Not addressing a complete and total failure after a week is a lack of service, it's known as "Damage Control". This post has been up long enough, and the good people who work/support the company like yourself make sure that the proper people there are informed. Saying it's a holiday weekend, and "Isn't there a show going on?" is just a cop out and you know it. So you're a die hard company man, great, no one's trying to convert you. Seeing it only through your eyes and how "You'd do it" isn't the reality, and is exactly why this particular offshoot thread continues. I'll agree just to disagree with you, and may all your future customer service scenarios be played out exactly how you want them to. I'm going back to the original topic of this thread now, peace.


Cop out, its Fin new year, you expect some one to go into work at i9 instead of being with there families over the holidays, seriously, you can wait and extra week for your crap. Going online and complaining that no one has got back to you from the time of Christmas till 2 (1 really) work days after new years is absurd. Thats not a lack of service, that's you being totally unreasonable. **** happens, and when **** happens to you, you feel the need to bring it up on the internet before you even give the company to fix the problem


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

themontashu said:


> Cop out, its Fin new year, you expect some one to go into work at i9 instead of being with there families over the holidays, seriously, you can wait and extra week for your crap. Going online and complaining that no one has got back to you from the time of Christmas till 2 (1 really) work days after new years is absurd. Thats not a lack of service, that's you being totally unreasonable. **** happens, and when **** happens to you, you feel the need to bring it up on the internet before you even give the company to fix the problem


That said and I agree to some point, could have been handled or posted a bit better but the guy's probably not being nasty maybe just taken the wrong way easy to do on the internet!

But that's the one major draw back of this high end product! with more common regular J bend spokes and nips regular LBS or even a competent home mechanic can tune/repair his own his equipment and for DH as a privateer I stress DH cause for AM or trail these my not be so common an issue, but DH is hard on anything so its not if but when!

Its a benefit to be able to do as much as ya can for ya self and have as many spares as ya can afford, as others have said buy less bling and have more of it as back up because its going to break bend twist etc, the only thing I'd add is quality is important for serviceability, e.g headsets, hubs cranks, why I like Hadley's! everything has its own probs its how easy it is to deal with!

Yeah rim choice could be important factor with I9s I dunno I would have thought I9 would have made some rec's there maybe they did who knows! still seems pretty major to me for a berm attack though !

Good luck, and buy a ticket ,lucky it happened where it did! :thumbsup:


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> Dan0, if you spent half as much time just calling me back as you have posting here, you would have instilled a lot more confidence to everyone who's browsed this thread. I'm being straight up here, the very least you could do would be to follow suit. I don't post much at all online as evidenced by my post count. Admittedly, I am a little late to the dance here, but in all fairness, I wanted to give you guys a chance before I started posting. You didn't, so now I will give the facts to all who want to know. Neither the OP or myself have at any point flat out said to not buy I9 products, we're merely using this forum to educate everyone to an unfortunate, (For me), event. What everyone does with that info is up to them to decide. It's why the majority of members are here.


to bad you didn't give them a chance........


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

themontashu said:


> to bad you didn't give them a chance........


Yeah... CaliDropper really didn't give I9 a chance... and his story seems a bit suspect. There's some rudeness and nasty vibes coming off both sides.

It is my belief that the design is flawed.

Dan0 doesn't seem to have an engineering background.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

I need to respond one more time just to clear some things up

I do not work for I9
I do not sell I9
my only connection to I9 is I own a set of I9 hubs & spokes on Stans Flow rims

Calidropper, how could I call you and why would I? until about page 5 no one had an inkling that you were person that the op was talking about.
and whats up with that? if you had an issue why have a cronie post and then lurk in the background lobbing pot shots

DHidiot has basically admitted that his input here was to incite flaming

I apologize to anyone who was offended by my posts, I got caught up in the innuendos and half truths, and I admit it DHidiot did get to me

I don't believe the whole story has been presented , did I9 rebuild the wheels? op says an "I9 employee" not I9 rebuilt, and even that had to coaxed out as originally it was "brand new assembled by I9"


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Asking you to explain your smartass self is flaming? Ok then, guilty as charged.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Quick...... before they lock the thread!


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> Asking you to explain your smartass self is flaming? Ok then, guilty as charged.


I suppose you didnt say this either in post #35
- Yes, I'm in engineering (not biking related), and I tend to over think things, as you may have gathered from some of my other posts where I'm not just talking smack and ruffling feathers...

and when I told you I would no longer respond to your flame bait , your reply
#121

2. Bullsh!t, that's all you've been doing.
3. Choke on a hard one.

Im done here , bash away


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Quick...... before they lock the thread!


Nigel paige as a senoir citizen! LMAO thats funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I r vewy sewious.


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

*I9 Failure!!!*



feanaro said:


> FRIEND OF MINE ENTERED BERM AT A MEDIUM RATE OF SPEED. SOFT BERM, FRONT WHEEL WASHED AND STOPED! WHEEL WENT BOOM! MORE THAN HALF THE SPKOES JUST BROKE IN HALF. ANY I9 RIDERS HAVE SIMILAR PROBLEMS! WHEEL WAS BRAND NEW ASSEMBLED BY INDUSTRY NINE


From the beginning, this was a used set of I9's, alledgedly, (I can't verify, wasn't there), used for a single season. Purchased used, with brand new 721's laced up by an I9 employee, (Again, wasn't there to witness, but have it on authority from the seller who has the clout to back it up). Rims arrived, and initial spinning showed that they spun dead-nuts true. One spoke on the front was black and not blue, even though several extra blue spokes were included, not a big deal or concern. Put the Stans kit on the rims, then beaded up 2.70 F/2.50R used Telonix from existing rims, good to go..... Pushed up the trail, dropped in, made it a couple minutes down moderatley steep/rocky singletrack before step down to step up section, followed by moderately small right hand berm. Entered berm at approx 8mph, squared off a bit, but not bad enough to not make it, (Made it through same berm countless times before without ever overshooting or crashing). As soon as the lean was made, the rim instantly blew apart, I went down and off to the right, rolled over right shoulder and threw the bike up and over me with the momentum. It sounded like a bunch of windchimes in that few moments, with me thinking, WTF? Got up, looked clearly at the imprint in the dirt, it went up only a third of the height of the berm, which was only about a foot and a half high anyway. To address stick failure questions, there were no sticks anywhere around, and the pictures will show that there is no evidence of bent spokes to show an obstruction like that causing this. If I was as good at posting pics here as I am destroying I9 rims, you'd all be able to see just that. (Ha ha, that was a good one, seriously though, I think I've earned it! Paying that much just to get messed up that quick affords me some humor). It was a busy day at the spot, and there was a parking lot full of riders by the time I got to the bottom. Upon inspection, what is clear is that a single spoke snapped off at the rim end, two of the closest spokes on either side then have the most aggressive sharp bends to them from carrying the subsequent load until they sheared at the hub, followed by more than half all shearing at the hub as well. It's also possible that it all happened just before the berm as I was leaning over, since the track went up the berm for less than a foot before ending, so failure before would have allowed for the destruction time at speed, it was literally like a lightswitch. While there is an I9 dealing LBS here with well respected staff, I have never seen another rider on these rims riding these spots in all the years I've ridden. This set was to be a test for the other riders here to judge, and they all know how that worked out. Being the internet, this wont be good enough for a couple of the posters, you're more than welcome to come and see it for yourself if it concerns you as much as it sounds like does. Today I'll be at Warner Bros showing these off to several Stunt Coordinators and Prop Masters, as well as all the boys in the machine shop. Bottom line, there's no excuse for this kind of expensive failure after leaving the manufacturers hands, made even worse by the reports of riders who say they've replaced up to three sets of rims with no problems. If it comes down to it being a "Roll of the Dice", with this design, then I fold. Can anyone clue me in on how to put pics up, when I'm trying the upload link below it just gives an upload failure rsponse.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> From the beginning, this was a used set of I9's, alledgedly, (I can't verify, wasn't there), used for a single season. Purchased used, with brand new 721's laced up by an I9 employee, (Again, wasn't there to witness, but have it on authority from the seller who has the clout to back it up). Rims arrived, and initial spinning showed that they spun dead-nuts true. One spoke on the front was black and not blue, even though several extra blue spokes were included, not a big deal or concern. Put the Stans kit on the rims, then beaded up 2.70 F/2.50R used Telonix from existing rims, good to go..... Pushed up the trail, dropped in, made it a couple minutes down moderatley steep/rocky singletrack before step down to step up section, followed by moderately small right hand berm. Entered berm at approx 8mph, squared off a bit, but not bad enough to not make it, (Made it through same berm countless times before without ever overshooting or crashing). As soon as the lean was made, the rim instantly blew apart, I went down and off to the right, rolled over right shoulder and threw the bike up and over me with the momentum. It sounded like a bunch of windchimes in that few moments, with me thinking, WTF? Got up, looked clearly at the imprint in the dirt, it went up only a third of the height of the berm, which was only about a foot and a half high anyway. To address stick failure questions, there were no sticks anywhere around, and the pictures will show that there is no evidence of bent spokes to show an obstruction like that causing this. If I was as good at posting pics here as I am destroying I9 rims, you'd all be able to see just that. (Ha ha, that was a good one, seriously though, I think I've earned it! Paying that much just to get messed up that quick affords me some humor). It was a busy day at the spot, and there was a parking lot full of riders by the time I got to the bottom. Upon inspection, what is clear is that a single spoke snapped off at the rim end, two of the closest spokes on either side then have the most aggressive sharp bends to them from carrying the subsequent load until they sheared at the hub, followed by more than half all shearing at the hub as well. It's also possible that it all happened just before the berm as I was leaning over, since the track went up the berm for less than a foot before ending, so failure before would have allowed for the destruction time at speed, it was literally like a lightswitch. While there is an I9 dealing LBS here with well respected staff, I have never seen another rider on these rims riding these spots in all the years I've ridden. This set was to be a test for the other riders here to judge, and they all know how that worked out. Being the internet, this wont be good enough for a couple of the posters, you're more than welcome to come and see it for yourself if it concerns you as much as it sounds like does. Today I'll be at Warner Bros showing these off to several Stunt Coordinators and Prop Masters, as well as all the boys in the machine shop. Bottom line, there's no excuse for this kind of expensive failure after leaving the manufacturers hands, made even worse by the reports of riders who say they've replaced up to three sets of rims with no problems. If it comes down to it being a "Roll of the Dice", with this design, then I fold. Can anyone clue me in on how to put pics up, when I'm trying the upload link below it just gives an upload failure rsponse.


ITS A USED WHEEL!!!!!! I didn't realize that. YOU GET NOTHING, used carries no warentee. No matter who rebuilt the product, it is still used. You bought a WHEELSET used, wheels get super haggard. Rebuilt or not you are SOL, one of the many reasons used things are cheaper, is because you don't get the service that goes along with that product. Your fault for buying a used wheelset, I hope the people it I9 see this thread and don't give you a new wheelset for free, they made no money off of you and therefore owe you nothing.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

themontashu said:


> ITS A USED WHEEL!!!!!! I didn't realize that. YOU GET NOTHING, used carries no warentee. No matter who rebuilt the product, it is still used. You bought a WHEELSET used, wheels get super haggard. Rebuilt or not you are SOL, one of the many reasons used things are cheaper, is because you don't get the service that goes along with that product. Your fault for buying a used wheelset, I hope the people it I9 see this thread and don't give you a new wheelset for free, they made no money off of you and therefore owe you nothing.


It doesn't matter that they were used. This does not happen with steel spokes.

It's amazing what fanboy'ism does to peoples common sense. Stop carrying water for companies and step outside the box. This goes for anyone and everyone that so blindly and fervently defends companys and products with such obvious flaws.


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

themontashu said:


> ITS A USED WHEEL!!!!!! I didn't realize that. YOU GET NOTHING, used carries no warentee. No matter who rebuilt the product, it is still used. You bought a WHEELSET used, wheels get super haggard. Rebuilt or not you are SOL, one of the many reasons used things are cheaper, is because you don't get the service that goes along with that product. Your fault for buying a used wheelset, I hope the people it I9 see this thread and don't give you a new wheelset for free, they made no money off of you and therefore owe you nothing.


Sigh,....gonna call you out here, monty, you are an IDIOT. Congratulations on your lack of comprehension and spelling abilities, your school teachers should be embarrased. Continue to ride your bike and support the many, many quality brands out there, but I'm going to insist that you don't breed. :nono:

Quit posting here unless you like seeing it back at the top, (Helping you understand, here). If you truly have a problem with me, and you make it out this way, come on out and ride with me, you can even ride a set of these rims, I don't mind.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Used or not, a smart move on the company's part would be to address such a catastrophic failure with their FULL attention.

Edit: CaliDropper - just noticed you're from TO and you ride the local Simi stuff. What's your name? I see quite a few V10's out there, so kinda hard to pick someone out from the bike alone..


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> It doesn't matter that they were used. This does not happen with steel spokes.
> 
> It's amazing what fanboy'ism does to peoples common sense. Stop carrying water for companies and step outside the box. This goes for anyone and everyone that so blindly and fervently defends companys and products with such obvious flaws.


While steel spokes might be better and stronger, you simply don't know after a year of use. He said it was ONLY ridden one season, but by whom? Some little kid? or some one like me who will go through 6 or 8 rims in a year.

I don't even own industry nines. I would probably get them if I could afford them, but I am aware of the pro's and con's of wheels like that. All I am saying is the guy is not only being totally unreasonable in the service he is asking for, but he has no claim for service being that he bought a used product, I9 owes him nothing


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

themontashu said:


> While steel spokes might be better and stronger, you simply don't know after a year of use. He said it was ONLY ridden one season, but by whom? Some little kid? or some one like me who will go through 6 or 8 rims in a year.
> 
> I don't even own industry nines. I would probably get them if I could afford them, but I am aware of the pro's and con's of wheels like that. All I am saying is the guy is not only being totally unreasonable in the service he is asking for, but he has no claim for service being that he bought a used product, I9 owes him nothing


I am not arguing whether or not I9 owes him anything. All I'm saying is aluminum spokes such as these have an inherent flaw, brought to light under hard side loading.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> Sigh,....gonna call you out here, monty, you are an IDIOT. Congratulations on your lack of comprehension and spelling abilities, your school teachers should be embarrased. Continue to ride your bike and support the many, many quality brands out there, but I'm going to insist that you don't breed. :nono:
> 
> Quit posting here unless you like seeing it back at the top, (Helping you understand, here). If you truly have a problem with me, and you make it out this way, come on out and ride with me, you can even ride a set of these rims, I don't mind.


I know I can't spell (and so does any one on here that posts on RM) I have a learning disability. I am also sitting on a 3.9 at school and am going to be transferring to UC Berkeley with what very well could be a full ride.

I don't have a problem with you, I have a problem WHEN you go online and ***** about a good company. Not only have you not given them a chance to get back to you but they don't owe you anything in the first place


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

So...Got any interest in selling the front hub and the back wheel?!


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> I am not arguing whether or not I9 owes him anything. All I'm saying is aluminum spokes such as these have an inherent flaw, brought to light under hard side loading.


It's debatable how much better the steel spokes are than AL ones, I will agree that steel spokes are better


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

William42 said:


> So...Got any interest in selling the front hub and the back wheel?!


Maybe the back, though I'm afraid that it may not be doing you much of a favor considering they are from the same batch. The only weird thing about the back was that it was very sensitive to axle torque. Any more tightening past tacking up any slack only resulted in the freewheel binding. None of the other rimsets I've used respond like that. It may very well be in everyone's best interest to just keep this set from ever being ridden again, even though "Themonteshu" will STILL read this and think that I want to trade them in for a new set....:crazy:


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> Maybe the back, though I'm afraid that it may not be doing you much of a favor considering they are from the same batch. The only weird thing about the back was that it was very sensitive to axle torque. Any more tightening past tacking up any slack only resulted in the freewheel binding. None of the other rimsets I've used respond like that. It may very well be in everyone's best interest to just keep this set from ever being ridden again, even though "Themonteshu" will STILL read this and think that I want to trade them in for a new set....:crazy:


Kings are the same way, and so is any hub that isn't sealed, if it's not adjusted right it's not adjusted right


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> Secondly, in the interest of saving weight, the Morewood team requested *our* Standard XC diameter spokes and Rhyno Lite rims. This is hardly a stout pairing for the fastest DH'ers in the country.
> T.


If he doesn;t work for I9 then why did he put *OUR *there

something is afowl


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> If he doesn;t work for I9 then why did he put *OUR *there
> 
> something is afowl


Again... this is a quote from I9...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Black hub blue spokes! posability that it was one of the morewood team bikes wheelsets! Cant say Ive seen alot of black blue combos out there! Not that i know or seen all of them but thats the only time Ive seen that combo and its a used set which dont come up all that often!
Either way Im glad you were not hurt, I have no idea as to what or why Im not an engineer.
I can say that I trust I9s and beat mine pretty hard. Im sorry to hear of what could have been alot worse, not cool or fun! Go mags! :thumbsup: if it bends stick em in the freezer and they straighten out! Oldschool! Zrims!!!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I blame the colors, std silver or blk and this just dosen't happen to stainless straight gauge  

just teasing :lol:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

This thread sucks.

The wheels are toast...buy some new ones so everyone can shut the hell up.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> This thread sucks.
> 
> The wheels are toast...buy some new ones so everyone can shut the hell up.


Its a forum dude why does every one who dosen't agee with each other label people haters or tell other to the shut the hell up

HELLO

FORUM


----------



## TreeTopSniper (Jan 5, 2009)

feanaro said:


> FRIEND OF MINE ENTERED BERM AT A MEDIUM RATE OF SPEED. SOFT BERM, FRONT WHEEL WASHED AND STOPED! WHEEL WENT BOOM! MORE THAN HALF THE SPKOES JUST BROKE IN HALF. ANY I9 RIDERS HAVE SIMILAR PROBLEMS! WHEEL WAS BRAND NEW ASSEMBLED BY INDUSTRY NINE


I saw that rim two days ago at my LBS, this guy came walking in with it making all kinds of metallic noise, so everyone went over to check it out. Pretty F-in unbelieveable damage, I personally would go after the company that made it, there is more than one statue that it would fall under. It's rare here in Ca. to see these rims except for Fontana, and I have seen a front fail there last year during a race. Same damage, sheared at the hubs, very scary stuff, and that dude was carried out. Talking with people there, the concensus was that the people riding them get them for free from I9, which explains the rabid defense of I9 by a few. I've been riding for 16 years now, and have never felt the need to post on a forum prior to seeing this mangled rim remnant, until now. There also was mention that the more ideal set up was to use the I9 rears with another kind of front, the I9 fronts being to stiff for most. Thinking about the Oak that breaks in Hurricane Vs. the sappling that merely bends, I see a point. CaliDropper, I'd look into legal options, you owe it everyone else that this could happen to.That could have only been worse for you. To the guy saying that you got what you deserved because they were used, hey Stupid, all your rims are used, too! Doesn't make you expect them to fall apart at any moment, though, does it? Wake up and stop being such a fanboy.


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Its a forum dude why does every one who dosen't agee with each other label people haters or tell other to the shut the hell up
> 
> HELLO
> 
> FORUM


It's the "Tool" syndrome. Hidin' there at the keyboard trying to look big, guarantee that kid doesn't talk like that in person. Nice try, kid, no one forced you here, get lost.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> It's the "Tool" syndrome. Hidin' there at the keyboard trying to look big, guarantee that kid doesn't talk like that in person. Nice try, kid, no one forced you here, get lost.


Nice, I won't get into slag fest with ya dude ya can say what ya like!

points have 2 ends!
ps Im not hiding!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

TreeTopSniper said:


> . Talking with people there, the concensus was that the people riding them get them for free from I9, which explains the rabid defense of I9 by a few. .


LMAO! I wish I got them for free, my first set (ones Im still riding) I bought used and still beat them. My second set was full pop from a shop that is authorized to sell I9s, In no way did I get a deal or stuff for free from them! I wince at the though of blowing spokes and having to replace several. I sold my second set after beating on these and having no issues! I am one of the guys that races at Fontucky and I dont remember anyones front blowing out all winter series or nationals! Not too say that it didnt happen but being a regular I think I would have heard of it! I lost a chain on the rock drop and it got sucked into the rear wheel locking it up and etching 4 or 5 spokes pretty severly and Im still riding them a almost a year later!

As far as the guy that was stretchered off the only guy I know that got hauled off was during the maxxis nationals weekend (2 different races same weekend same course; BTW Kovarik killed the upper section!) as well and it was at the rock garden that kept eating people! That section ROCKED! Pinned it every time, BUT that area claimed alot of carnage and parts as well as people flying head on into rocks and crevesas! So Im not surprised that a wheel failed there, theres alot to hit and or crash onto/into! If I remember correctly it claimed alot of parts on peoples bikes!

I dont think Jeff or the guys there sponsor very easily aside of Morewood and a few individuals and I am not one of them at this point. Would love to be, I beat the stuff hard enough and can attest to them.

I dont defend nor deny a flaw/user error/2nd hand/etc...in this case. This is just my personal response on stuff that I pad for. If mine failed Id be upset and skeptical as well, wether it be ss spokes or aluminum. A failure is a failure and doesnt instill confidence in those it happens too or those who see it!


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Nice, I won't get into slag fest with ya dude ya can say what ya like!
> 
> points have 2 ends!
> ps Im not hiding!


That was a response to your question about raptordudes flame, not directed at you.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Its a forum dude why does every one who dosen't agee with each other label people haters or tell other to the shut the hell up
> 
> HELLO
> 
> FORUM


This happens basically once a month on MTBR, here's the break down:

1. Bike part breaks.
2. People who don't like the company that makes the bike part goes "HA HA Told You So"
3. Big Argument about Customer Service/Build Quality/What you should've bought etc.
4. No Result.

Look at this thread, its 5 pages of nothing. No helpful answers, no solutions, no alternative options. This thread basically exposes MTBR's blatant product fanboyism.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I9 rocks. Buy another set. Its just money.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

Was the tire still inflated after the crash? ie: any chance you rolled the tire off and that's what started it all?

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

if anyone is interested in the facts according to I9 read the spoke section here

http://www.industrynine.net/official/about.html

to Calidropper

I9s warranty

"At this time, we are prepared to offer a three-year warranty against defects in materials or craftsmanship. Industry Nine will repair or replace, at our discretion, any affected components or assemblies. The warranty will apply to the hub shell, axle, and drive mechanism. _Spokes will be warranted against defects, but not trail accidents or Acts of God. If you believe your spoke failure truly has nothing to do with a crash, drivetrain/frame mechanical failure, or other foreign object intrusion, we will be glad to examine your wheel and supply replacement spoke(s) if we concur. We believe in our product enough to give you the benefit of the doubt in any case where cause of failure is undetermined. "_

can we close this now, or do we need more speculation and name calling?


----------



## bearonbike (Feb 26, 2007)

*all the information please??*

I did not read all the posts, but I did not see any replies from the original post about how this *really* happened. 
I see a few people looking to bash things that they have some information about, but when the whole story comes out they usually look bad. I happen to know that the wheel set was NOT new and the only "NEW" portion was the rim. This leads us to wonder why did the original owner have a new rim laced into the hub using the original spokes? Factor in this incident? 
Secondly my information tells me that the set was on it's virgin Ebay purchase ride, installed on a V10 and the rider did not enter at a medium speed and take the berm, he center punched it at the apex. Something had to give. Uh what is the weakest? #1 the fork... no #2 the head tube...no # 3 the wheel.... uh yeah thats the weakest point in this instance. 
I have a suspicion that the "friend" was more at fault than the lead post and title leads us to believe. 
All in all, when you buy things you need to realize all items have a failure rate and you may have one. Look at all the circumstances and move on to fix it. Take responsibility for your actions. If the manufacturer is at fault they will take care of it. But don't rant about things that you may have been the cause. Bad idea.

PS 2X VERY HAPPY I9 owner.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

bearonbike said:


> I did not read all the posts, but I did not see any replies from the original post about how this *really* happened.
> I see a few people looking to bash things that they have some information about, but when the whole story comes out they usually look bad. I happen to know that the wheel set was NOT new and the only "NEW" portion was the rim. This leads us to wonder why did the original owner have a new rim laced into the hub using the original spokes? Factor in this incident?
> Secondly my information tells me that the set was on it's virgin Ebay purchase ride, installed on a V10 and the rider did not enter at a medium speed and take the berm, he center punched it at the apex. Something had to give. Uh what is the weakest? #1 the fork... no #2 the head tube...no # 3 the wheel.... uh yeah thats the weakest point in this instance.
> I have a suspicion that the "friend" was more at fault than the lead post and title leads us to believe.
> ...


I'm shocked
you mean post #145 wasn't telling the whole story? :shocked: 
this whole thread has been idiotic ,the Op disappeared, you've got people making things up, Armchair "engineers" making guesses and assumptions and insisting its fact, and then after 6 pages the person who supposedly broke the wheel finally offers up the fact that the hub and spokes were used, but that cant have anything to do with it because the person who sold him the wheels assured him that they were built by " someone who works for I9" I'm going to go out on a limb here. This is what I think happened ( my opinion, not fact)
wheels were heavily used, seller puts on a new rim because the old one was probably beat to sh*t. seller doesn't want to spend $$ for new spokes so he reuses old spokes, except 1 that was too bad so he either had a black one laying around or found 1 for sale
since wheel was built on the cheap , for sale , not allot of tensioning and checking went on
spokes were either over tightened or twisted . buyer gets wheels , pretty hub & spokes new rim ( why wouldn't a newly built rim be true?) takes it for a spin
first big flex and all the fatigued spokes start breaking.
if this isn't what happened Ill eat a bug:lol:


----------



## bearonbike (Feb 26, 2007)

I like DanO.... he is an actual thinker not a DS replying to thier abusive dad sublimilally through mtbr . Fact is the original poster even states it has stated "_It never ceases to amaze me that just about everyone on this fourm knows everything about everything!_ "
Relax people.... you have ALL broken something in your lifetime. It happens


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ventanarama said:


> Was the tire still inflated after the crash? ie: any chance you rolled the tire off and that's what started it all?
> 
> Larry
> Mountain High Cyclery
> [email protected]


I flatted (blew tire clean off) on a cased 23' jump and hit harder than a fat man body slamming a twinkie! Went into the berm back all over the place landed off camber when I hit and nothing! Still holding!

I am really anxious to see or curious to find out what the culprit to the failurre was,It would be intresting as well as informative to others especially if its a lacing thing!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> This happens basically once a month on MTBR, here's the break down:
> 
> 1. Bike part breaks.
> 2. People who don't like the company that makes the bike part goes "HA HA Told You So"
> ...


Original question: "What are the best brakes for DH?"
Translated to MTBR-speak: "Can everybody please post what brakes they run".


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I would never spend the money they want for a set of I9 wheels, and even if I was considering it, I sure as hell wouldn't now, after seeing the slideshow posted earlier. Sure, you can argue that someone improperly built or maintained them, but failure of that magnitude under any circumstances is just a bit much to risk. Too many examples have been given, sorry! 
I9 owners, please continue trying to justify your purchases, it's fairly entertaining.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> This happens basically once a month on MTBR, here's the break down:
> 
> 1. Bike part breaks.
> 2. People who don't like the company that makes the bike part goes "HA HA Told You So"
> ...


 Holy crap, someone actually posted something accurate and intelligent in this thread. There _is _hope for MTBR.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

i run I9 wheels and do stuff like this almost every day and have had no problems,


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

i'd drop that 6 foot onto shale on my road bike.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

elbry said:


> i run I9 wheels and do stuff like this almost every day and have had no problems,


Nice picc's

props to I9 for responding the way they have, I think to asses the problem and respond is professional and responsible :thumbsup:

Lets not get personal guy's.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

lol, you need to buy a new tape!








this one being 27 foot to where i land.


----------



## Elzippo (Mar 5, 2005)

I just got a set of these and only paid $700 for my set of I9's laced to Stan's ZTR Flow rims.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

yeh, i might have to let a little air out of my road tyres for that last one..


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

lol,
few more I9 shots,
http://www.jdwphotography.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=3618


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

yeh, you've got it going on. ;-)


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

elbry said:


> lol,
> few more I9 shots,
> http://www.jdwphotography.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=3618


very nice
but, do you have the balls to do that on a used set of wheels, just bought on ebay, first ride?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> very nice
> but, do you have the balls to do that on a used set of wheels, just bought on ebay, first ride?


the guy had them for awhile:nono:


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

dan0 said:


> This is what I think happened ( my opinion, not fact)
> wheels were heavily used, seller puts on a new rim because the old one was probably beat to sh*t. seller doesn't want to spend $$ for new spokes so he reuses old spokes, except 1 that was too bad so he either had a black one laying around or found 1 for sale
> since wheel was built on the cheap , for sale , not allot of tensioning and checking went on
> spokes were either over tightened or twisted . buyer gets wheels , pretty hub & spokes new rim ( why wouldn't a newly built rim be true?) takes it for a spin
> ...


Haha, isn't that what I said earlier...twisted spokes?

Nah...wtf would I know!

The guy who worked for I9 was probably a salesman, and we all know what great mechanics they make. LMAO!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

4JawChuck said:


> Haha, isn't that what I said earlier...twisted spokes?
> 
> Nah...wtf would I know!
> 
> The guy who worked for I9 was probably a salesman, and we all know what great mechanics they make. LMAO!


All things being equal - if the spokes were steel... what would have happened?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the guy had them for awhile:nono:


thats not what the OP said in post #59
"( my mistake, the wheels were not brand new, just newly laced to new rims by an I9 employee. however, it was the first 3 minutes of the first ride on those wheels)":nono:

maybe you should quit while you're behind:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> thats not what the OP said in post #59
> "( my mistake, the wheels were not brand new, just newly laced to new rims by an I9 employee. however, it was the first 3 minutes of the first ride on those wheels)":nono:
> 
> maybe you should quit while you're behind:thumbsup:


are you that dumb???? don't you realize how defensive you have been....don't be in denial...there is a weakness in the spoke attachment design and the use of alum spokes


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> All things being equal - if the spokes were steel... what would have happened?


if they were overtightened or twisted? probably would have pulled through the rim, snapped at the threads or jbend

why the pissing match on steel vs. alum. they both have pluses and minuses
if you don't like alum. then don't use it , and vice versa. 
This should be an advertisement on why you need to check all your equipment regularly. How many people here check spoke tension, torque settings etc., regularly? and by regularly I mean at least once a month? it takes all of 5 mins. to check all bolt torque and maybe 5 more to check your spoke tension. don't and this could happen to you:thumbsup:


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> are you that dumb???? don't you realize how defensive you have been....don't be in denial...there a weakness in those rims period


there is now


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

dan0 said:


> maybe you should quit while you're behind:thumbsup:


Funny, that's exactly what I was about to tell you.

And once a month is a LONG time to go to check spoke tension. I do it by hand after every ride. By now I can usually feel when one is 5-10% off from the rest. It goes a long way in preventing spokes being ripped out. If I don't stay on top of it, I have spokes missing from the wheel within a month easy.

This is what happens when you ride real trails, not wheelchair paths....where I9's belong.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Funny, that's exactly what I was about to tell you.


exactly !!! Good call Gordon


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> Funny, that's exactly what I was about to tell you.
> 
> And once a month is a LONG time to go to check spoke tension. I do it by hand after every ride. By now I can usually feel when one is 5-10% off from the rest. It goes a long way in preventing spokes being ripped out. If I don't stay on top of it, I have spokes missing from the wheel within a month easy.
> 
> This is what happens when you ride real trails, not wheelchair paths....where I9's belong.


I believe I said at least once a month , it really would depend on how often you ride and how hard.
But now I see why you dont like alum spokes, you cant accurately check tension with your hand anymore than you can check torque , especially with alum. spokes

of course you dont really care as long as you and your twin idiot shiver can throw sh*t around as fact do you?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> exactly !!! Good call Gordon


dont you have anything better to do , you live in sunny California and you have how many posts ? go out and ride and get off the pc, I'm stuck here in Frozen NH wishing I could be riding


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> I
> 
> of course you dont really care as long as you and your twin idiot shiver can throw sh*t around as fact do you?


actually Dano...my hadleys lasted me 5 years....with wheel trues and replacing a rear rim....and that is being overweight and constant jumping....on our local trail you are in the air a lot....drops 3 to 5 feet everywhere


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> dont you have anything better to do , you live in sunny California and you have how many posts ? go out and ride and get off the pc, I'm stuck here in Frozen NH wishing I could be riding


actually I did ride for the first time today since my injury....got in 2 hours and still have time to post and leaving to go out with the girl in a few


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually I did ride for the first time today since my injury....got in 2 hours and still have time to post and leaving to go out with the girl in a few


Why would you ride a cracked frame, and later go out with a girl who's clearly sleeping around on you? 

This thread does't deliver... lock it already, as it's going nowhere.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

while I am a fan boy of I9 I also like steel in some applications


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHGnaR said:


> Why would you ride a cracked frame, and later go out with a girl who's clearly sleeping around on you?
> 
> This thread does't deliver... lock it already, as it's going nowhere.


you know that was a joke and I don't have a cracked frame because I don't ride XC....come on now.

Girlfriend and XC bike should have been clue, but I meeting someone for drinks...have a good night bye


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> but I meeting someone for drinks...have a good night bye


Thats his next joke. He's really drinking by himself tonight.

 <---- ninja turtle


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually I did ride for the first time today since my injury....got in 2 hours and still have time to post and leaving to go out with the girl in a few


There you go again, an STD is not counted as an injury:cornut:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

dan0 said:


> I believe I said at least once a month , it really would depend on how often you ride and how hard.
> But now I see why you dont like alum spokes, you cant accurately check tension with your hand anymore than you can check torque , especially with alum. spokes
> 
> of course you dont really care as long as you and your twin idiot shiver can throw sh*t around as fact do you?


Wow, alls I know from this thread is that you must have the HUGEST genitals. You probably have a really big muffler on your car too. We're all impressed.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

dan0 said:


> dont you have anything better to do , you live in sunny California and you have how many posts ? go out and ride and get off the pc, I'm stuck here in Frozen NH wishing I could be riding


Well you certainly aren't doing I9 any favors with all this crap. How many views does this thread have now and how many posts do you have in it? I bet they loooove you.



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually Dano...my hadleys lasted me 5 years....with wheel trues and replacing a rear rim....and that is being overweight and constant jump casing and crashing....on our local trail i am on the ground a lot....drops 3 to 5 feet everywhere


Fixed for ya.

I never said I could tell what the spoke tension was. I can just tell when there's one that's inconsistent with the rest and then needs a tension gauge taken to it. Reading comprehension, and punctuation, could help you quite a bit there dannyboy.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

themontashu said:


> I know I can't spell (and so does any one on here that posts on RM) I have a learning disability. I am also sitting on a 3.9 at school and am going to be transferring to UC Berkeley with what very well could be a full ride.
> 
> I don't have a problem with you, I have a problem WHEN you go online and ***** about a good company. Not only have you not given them a chance to get back to you but they don't owe you anything in the first place


3.9? Wow, that is impressive. Full ride to UC Berkeley would sure be sweet as well! Good luck with that.

I mean the luck with all sincerity and wish you the best with your schooling, but I'm afraid I feel like I'm missing something here. Your posts are very reactive and don't show much reading comprehension in general. Hopefully that is just how you present yourself online and not how you do so in normal life. What are you planning to study? As someone who works at a bike shop, I would almost expect you to be interested in engineering, but that isn't necessarily the case.

As for the thread, it has already been pointed out how ridiculous it has gotten. dan0, if I'm not mistaken, DHidiot was actually not trying to incite flaming originally. His post actually stated that he wasn't doing his usual flame-bait stuff and was talking seriously about the failure. Cali-whatever (sorry, poor memory, but to the guy with the broken wheel), good job staying fairly civil through this, I especially appreciated the neutral and cleanly written nature of especially your earlier posts; don't get sucked into the flaming though, after all, "the internet is serious business!" As for comments re: not waiting long enough for I9 CS, well Customer Service can often either make or break a company. That, combined with the fact that he did indeed wait a week, regardless of holidays, that is still a full week of waiting. The machine said that they would be out of office over the weekend, but nothing beyond that. If they want to impress customers and potential customers, they would reply as soon as possible, especially to an issue like this which could (and has) garnered a lot of (negative) attention. I know for me, it has re-affirmed my leaning away from any I9 purchases, no matter how pretty and "bling" they are.

DHidiot, your engineering based opinions on this issue seem to make good sense and were a refreshing input early on in this thread. It was good to have some sensible and logical ideas added to this discussion. It is too bad that they discussion has still managed to severely derail.

Anyways, I'm not entirely sure why I'm even bothering to respond to this thread; it is probably because it is late at night, and all these painful posts suckered me into it finally (after a few days of following this).


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> You sure seem to know everything. Too bad it isn't tensile load that is causing the failures.
> 
> Also I can personally account for 2-3 others that failed similarly to add to that list, and that's just locally.


Yes, you are correct sir! Tension has nothing to do with this failure, it is shear stress which you must be concerned with. With any change in diameter there exists a stress riser at that point, and this is where failure will occur, provided there is no fillet or chamfer to counter the riser.

A simple understanding of mech. engineering will tell you that as DHidiot has stated. Please refer to "Mechanics of Materials" by Beer, Johnston and DeWolf for any questions that you might have.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

Hack On Wheels said:


> As for comments re: not waiting long enough for I9 CS, well Customer Service can often either make or break a company. That, combined with the fact that he did indeed wait a week, regardless of holidays, that is still a full week of waiting. The machine said that they would be out of office over the weekend, but nothing beyond that. .


Actually that's incorrect, I know for a fact that the message on their machine said exactly what dates they were closed. It clearly said they were closed from before Xmas until the 5th, along with 90% of the other companies in the industry (who wouldn't have responded during that time either). So in reality it had been less than a full day for them to respond.

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Hack On Wheels said:


> DHidiot, your engineering based opinions on this issue seem to make good sense and were a refreshing input early on in this thread. It was good to have some sensible and logical ideas added to this discussion. It is too bad that they discussion has still managed to severely derail.


But I'm still able to enjoy it.



HOFFMAN223 said:


> A simple understanding of mech. engineering will tell you that as DHidiot has stated. Please refer to "Mechanics of Materials" by Beer, Johnston and DeWolf for any questions that you might have.


Aye, matey.


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

iheartbicycles said:


> ALUMINUM SPOKES = FAIL.


Quoted for truth. I've seen mavic rims get flat-spotted hardcore, then hammered back to round and ridden for hours without a single problem. Good rims, good, STEEL spokes (straight 2.0, no 2.0/1.8 butted crap) 36H 3 or 4x, it's very simple.

And for the record... why is anyone posting problems with lightweight wheelsets in a DH/FR forum? that's completely not the point of DH, strength is the point. Sorry your friend had to fall because of some ridiculous product. That's just silly. There are some designs that are weird, but plausable... like CB wheels. But spokes threading into hubs is a terrible idea. The majority of traditional spokes fail either at the nipple or at the hub, so why is threading into the hubs going to help this?

It's the internet, so no one's going to listen to the people who actually think about the physics of the wheel, but seriously, that's a silly idea. Doesn't belong on a DH bike, if it wasn't a DH bike, doesn't belong in the DH forum. end game.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

rvmdmechanic said:


> Quoted for truth. I've seen mavic rims get flat-spotted hardcore, then hammered back to round and ridden for hours without a single problem. Good rims, good, STEEL spokes (straight 2.0, no 2.0/1.8 butted crap) 36H 3 or 4x, it's very simple.
> 
> And for the record... why is anyone posting problems with lightweight wheelsets in a DH/FR forum? that's completely not the point of DH, strength is the point. Sorry your friend had to fall because of some ridiculous product. That's just silly. There are some designs that are weird, but plausable... like CB wheels. But spokes threading into hubs is a terrible idea. The majority of traditional spokes fail either at the nipple or at the hub, so why is threading into the hubs going to help this?
> 
> It's the internet, so no one's going to listen to the people who actually think about the physics of the wheel, but seriously, that's a silly idea. Doesn't belong on a DH bike, if it wasn't a DH bike, doesn't belong in the DH forum. end game.


CB wheels?
check this out
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5264997#post5264997

aluminum rim, aluminum nipples(spokes) since they are half the spoke link


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Well I geuss this is what you can expect when you post up a failure of any product. 
What really gets my goat is when people come on (william42 page 3?) basicallty saying stuff like this shouldn't be posted and should be kept "hush hush".
Yes it's not good for I9 for something like this to come out but it is good for the consumer. However I do agree that the full story should have been laid out straight up instead of what was basically and "omg check this out a buddy just broke his spokes" type thing. 
But if something like that happened to anyone they would first most tell their buddies, the buddies would tell their buddies etc, so in the days of the net it's only 2nd nature that it shall spread and then spread some more.

Weather people like it or not, bad publicity spreads like wildfire!

Now I never have had wheels and hubs of that calibre or am not likely to, personally strong and super light are two concepts that together don't quite do it for me.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

dan0 said:


> CB wheels?
> 
> aluminum rim, aluminum nipples(spokes) since they are half the spoke link


But they allow for twisting at the hub. Price is astronomical though.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> But they allow for twisting at the hub. Price is astronomical though.


looked like a pretty basic freehub design too.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Ventanarama said:


> Actually that's incorrect, I know for a fact that the message on their machine said exactly what dates they were closed. It clearly said they were closed from before Xmas until the 5th, along with 90% of the other companies in the industry (who wouldn't have responded during that time either). So in reality it had been less than a full day for them to respond.
> 
> Larry
> Mountain High Cyclery
> [email protected]


Larry, thanks for clearing that up. I was basing that part of my post on what CaliDropper had posted about his experience. Unless I misread, he was either confused or lying... I had been giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i love this thread. one guy posts up a picture of a failed wheel and all the losers who are all butt hurt that the wheelset is out of their normal price range instantly attack the wheelset and their company. talk about some sour grapes. things fail and thats the nature of an abuse oriented sport. if you guys don't like it, maybe it's time you pansies pick up shuffleboarding... 

FWIW- there are thousands upon thousands of failed wheels with normal spoke designs, just nobody talkes about them because they are so freaking common, it'd be like making a thread about getting a pinchflat...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i love this thread. one guy posts up a picture of a failed wheel and all the losers who are all butt hurt that the wheelset is out of their normal price range instantly attack the wheelset and their company. talk about some sour grapes. things fail and thats the nature of an abuse oriented sport. if you guys don't like it, maybe it's time you pansies pick up shuffleboarding...
> 
> FWIW- there are thousands upon thousands of failed wheels with normal spoke designs, just nobody talkes about them because they are so freaking common, it'd be like making a thread about getting a pinchflat...


I always look forward to your posts. This one didn't disappoint.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

William42, looks like you and me both live in anticipation of the next missive from this awesome intellect.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

CLIFFS - CLIFFS - CLIFFS - 

- OP post busted wheel
- People ***** and cry about flawed design
- Fanboys come out of the closet in defense of the beloved company
- *****ing for 6 no 9 pages
- DanO and DH have ***** fest (makes me laugh) 
- Some super kool Kat post pics of him hucking the gnar on teh gehy red wheels
- WCH lays the smack down on all the *****es 
- I realize why i never post here anymore.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> CLIFFS - CLIFFS - CLIFFS -
> 
> - I realize why i never post here anymore.


cant say that anymore


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i love this thread. one guy posts up a picture of a failed wheel and all the losers who are all butt hurt that the wheelset is out of their normal price range instantly attack the wheelset and their company. talk about some sour grapes. things fail and thats the nature of an abuse oriented sport. if you guys don't like it, maybe it's time you pansies pick up shuffleboarding...
> 
> FWIW- there are thousands upon thousands of failed wheels with normal spoke designs, just nobody talkes about them because they are so freaking common, it'd be like making a thread about getting a pinchflat...


----------



## CaliDropper (May 22, 2007)

Ventanarama said:


> Actually that's incorrect, I know for a fact that the message on their machine said exactly what dates they were closed. It clearly said they were closed from before Xmas until the 5th, along with 90% of the other companies in the industry (who wouldn't have responded during that time either). So in reality it had been less than a full day for them to respond.
> 
> Larry
> Mountain High Cyclery
> [email protected]


I received a call from I9 on Wednesday midday, a couple days out from the Monday reopening date stated on the answering machine. Even giving the best benefit of doubt to all who say that calling over the holiday to a company who only has 7 employee's, (Fact stated by I9 rep), doesn't expect that anyone would possibly be keeping tabs, OK, I'll stretch a little and give you all that. But 2 and a half days later, (Based on 8-5 PST time work day), is when the call to me is finally made, what's the argument against me for that? It's the internet, and typing it out lends itself to different interpretations, so I'll roll with it and continue to keep the facts straight. Now that I have some time, I'll work out the specifics of getting pics up so that other opinions can be formed, Pro or Con.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Someone close this thread before I am forced to go into a blind blanked-out rampage and fly to everyone's house and stab them in the larynx with I9 spokes.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Someone close this thread before I am forced to go into a blind blanked-out rampage and fly to everyone's house and stab them in the larynx with I9 spokes.


Whatever they'd probably shear.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

CaliDropper said:


> I received a call from I9 on Wednesday midday, a couple days out from the Monday reopening date stated on the answering machine. Even giving the best benefit of doubt to all who say that calling over the holiday to a company who only has 7 employee's, (Fact stated by I9 rep), doesn't expect that anyone would possibly be keeping tabs, OK, I'll stretch a little and give you all that. But 2 and a half days later, (Based on 8-5 PST time work day), is when the call to me is finally made, what's the argument against me for that? It's the internet, and typing it out lends itself to different interpretations, so I'll roll with it and continue to keep the facts straight. Now that I have some time, I'll work out the specifics of getting pics up so that other opinions can be formed, Pro or Con.


I can tell you my friends that work for two bike companies were mostly gone during the holidays (between X-mas to the 5th). It's not uncommon at all. You said they were only closed for a weekend, although Ventanarama put things straight with the facts (thanks Larry). So, they come back from holiday and you get a call back 2 days later.....big F'ing deal.

I'd like to bring up another fact. You've got 37 posts on here - ALL of which are in the "Industry Nine Failure!!!!!" thread and an older "Problems with Race Face Customer Service" thread. Nice contributions. I'm not surprised you get poor service. Karma's a byotch, eh? 

Cheers,
EB


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> Whatever they'd probably shear.


that is funny


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

now that we've hit 10 pages I vote to close it also


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't. I think you have plenty of assclown-ery left in you. Let's have it.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> I don't. I think you have plenty of assclown-ery left in you. Let's have it.


well.... maybe wait and see how Calidropper is going to get I9 to warranty second hand wheels


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> well.... maybe wait and see how Calidropper is going to get I9 to warranty *second hand wheels*


if it is a common problem then the company should fix it any way....if they don't then *they suck*


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if it is a common problem then the company should fix it any way....if they don't then *they suck*


name me 1 company that would warranty something that was rode hard and beat for a year , possibly raced , partially rebuilt and sold to a second party

or , name me 1 company that warranties their spokes for DH/FR abuse


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dan0 said:


> name me 1 company that would warranty something that was rode hard and beat for a year , possibly raced , partially rebuilt and sold to a second party


well, since you asked, i bought Krispy's 2 year old FOES mono (he was sponsored by them at the time and foes was very aware that the bike was raced, used in the filming of the Down/Double Down videos and other random hyjinx) then i proceded to break it in half 1.5 years later. FOES warrantied it for me knowing i bought it second hand from him and they knew what kind of ridiculousness i was up to when i broke it...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dan0 said:


> name me 1 company that would warranty something that was rode hard and beat for a year , possibly raced , partially rebuilt and sold to a second party
> 
> or , name me 1 company that warranties their spokes for DH/FR abuse


if it is a flaw inheriant with design then yeah replace it....Turner had a bad batch of heat treating and replaced.

Then WCH's Foes


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i had an 05 haro zero and sold it to a friend and he broke it earlier this season. haro hooked him up with a brand new frame for free.


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a set of industry nine wheels, blew 2 spokes (1 in front, 1 in back) and the front just popped randomly when I was riding snowmass's flat section... broke right at the hub and my shop had to send my wheels in just to get the spoke out, and I had to pay an assload of cash.
It also took about 4 months to get my wheels back... :madman: 

It seems like industry nine has problems with spokes breaking like that, what was that about design flaws shiver me timbers?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Minden said:


> I have a set of industry nine wheels, blew 2 spokes (1 in front, 1 in back) and the front just popped randomly when I was riding snowmass's flat section... broke right at the hub and my shop had to send my wheels in just to get the spoke out, and I had to pay an assload of cash.
> It also took about 4 months to get my wheels back... :madman:
> 
> It seems like industry nine has problems with spokes breaking like that, *what was that about design flaws *shiver me timbers?


if people keep breaking them in the same place then the structual engineering of the product is not up to par


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if people keep breaking them in the same place then the structual engineering of the product is not up to par


Of course it isn't. Structural engineers make buildings.


----------



## mrirving (Jan 6, 2007)

feanaro said:


> FRIEND OF MINE ENTERED BERM AT A MEDIUM RATE OF SPEED. SOFT BERM, FRONT WHEEL WASHED AND STOPED! WHEEL WENT BOOM! MORE THAN HALF THE SPKOES JUST BROKE IN HALF. ANY I9 RIDERS HAVE SIMILAR PROBLEMS! WHEEL WAS BRAND NEW ASSEMBLED BY INDUSTRY NINE


The same thing happened to me!!!! Exactly the same scenario. I am curious to know what I9 said. They blamed it on me.....complete crap as far as I am concerned.:madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jesus Christ the thread is aliveeeeee


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i thought WCH bichslapped this thread into oblivion like 10 posts ago.....guess its still kicking


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mrirving said:


> The same thing happened to me!!!! Exactly the same scenario. I am curious to know what I9 said. They blamed it on me.....complete crap as far as I am concerned.:madman:


pics???
??


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

mrirving said:


> The same thing happened to me!!!! Exactly the same scenario. I am curious to know what I9 said. They blamed it on me.....complete crap as far as I am concerned.:madman:


so, you bought a used wheel on Ebay that had been used and abused, rebuilt with new rim but old spokes and hub by a "I9 employee", and on your first ride you beat on it without first checking if the spoke tension was correct or if there was anything not right with the build? and you broke the same amount of spokes at the same spot?
that is amazing ,


----------



## Benmxdh (Aug 30, 2009)

don't ride 29ers they are junk!!!!!! Get a good bike with good supienshin. I can spell for **** sorry but I know how to work on forks and what not and the 29ner put the mt. bike world back words at least five years!!! So gay thanks alot gf. All the smart guys chaseing there tails when they could have been working on better suspshion. sorry I can't spell but I hope you all get the point>


----------



## Benmxdh (Aug 30, 2009)

oops wrong forum my bad


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

tuumbaq said:


> When I first had mine, for the first 2-3 months I had to re-tension the spokes 3-4 times A DAY!! Couldnt even make it from the top of Garbo in Whistler down the bottom without a spoke wrench in my pockets...They've been fine ever since but Im 99% this is what happened here....lack of maintenance , blaming the company...not so smart.
> 
> Its like the story of the guy who buys a Ferrari, never does an oil change and goes complaint there product sucks once the engine blows up...Sorry dude theyre are still GREAT wheels, maybe a bit too expensive IMO but unless you can prove the spokes had the right tension in them , you wont get much from i9 Im affraid.


I just love it when people spend tons of money on products and try to convince themselves that it was totally worth it. You admit that you had to re-tension 3-4 times a day.....and that is "normal"???? Check the Nicolai forum, same crap with them justifying the price of those frames and the weight.......


----------



## jpk1080 (Sep 11, 2006)

iheartbicycles said:


> It doesn't matter that they were used. This does not happen with steel spokes.
> 
> It's amazing what fanboy'ism does to peoples common sense. Stop carrying water for companies and step outside the box. This goes for anyone and everyone that so blindly and fervently defends companys and products with such obvious flaws.


Ellsworth comes to mind.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ridiculous thread revival comes to mind jesus


----------



## viciousdher (Dec 22, 2006)

28er are for sissys


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm hardcore, I rock the 31ers.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I'm hardcore, I rock the 31ers.


Thats when the females are in their prime......


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> ridiculous thread revival comes to mind jesus


now if we could just bring up the flypaper pedal thread we could call it a night


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Just glanced through this thread at my previous posts and some of the other asshattery going on. Damn I rock.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I've owned an I9 DH wheelset for several years. I've had it rebuilt twice because the DT swiss 6.10's were just taking too many dents and then got them replaced with 5.10's under warranted. 

I've observed many many many of the i9 wheel failure documented are riders complaining, "I just broke my BRAND NEW I9 wheelset" or "I just broke my NEWLY REBUILT I9 wheelset."

Doesn't anyone pay attention to what i9 says about new wheelsets? You HAVE to retention after the first ride because the spokes settle in their threads. When I first got my wheelset it became untrue after it's first ride and I true'd it again. It was absolutely perfect from then on until I had to change the rims.

After my 2nd rebuild I forgot to true my wheels after the first ride and the thing just went WILDLY out of true. Had to rebuild it all over again and never got the rims perfectly straight. 

Now that I'm on the 5.10's (They don't dent!), I've true'd the wheel again after the first ride and they are still going strong.

You can actually hear the spokes settling into place. Ride your brand new i9's down a flight of steps and you will hear several "pings." In fact these are nice indicators of when something has happened to your spoke and need to retrue. I don't know about others. But I've heard these loud pings after all my rebuilds and very rarely after then.

Hope this clarifies some things.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> I've owned an I9 DH wheelset for several years. I've had it rebuilt twice because the DT swiss 6.10's were just taking too many dents and then got them replaced with 5.10's under warranted.
> 
> I've observed many many many of the i9 wheel failure documented are riders complaining, "I just broke my BRAND NEW I9 wheelset" or "I just broke my NEWLY REBUILT I9 wheelset."
> 
> ...


The "ping" you hear is from not properly detensioning your wheels after you build or true. It is simply the result of the spokes being "wound up". The sound comes from the nipple rotating in the rim, because some of the turning you did, resulted in the spoke being twisted and it is simply untwisting (detensioning) when you ride.

If you properly detension the wheel after your build, it will only do this a very little or not at all.

This is normal for all wheelsets not just I9's. Double butted spokes will do it the worst, cause they twist so easy.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't own I9's, or probably ever will and could care less. I just wanted to be a part of this ridiculous thread since it just wasted 10 minutes of my time.

(Now if I could just find that flypaper thread....)


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

Unless I missed something, no one has mentioned the braking stresses involved with large rotors and big, sticky tires on a spoked wheel. All that force is transmitted from the rotor mount flange, through the hub directly to the spokes (exactly where the I9 spokes sheared). Add a heavy rider and several other simultaneous stresses from bumps, side loads ect., and snap go the aluminum spokes. I love aluminum as a material for many things, but bike spokes will never be one one them.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Going through this thread Ive decideed to stick with my j-bend spokes and cheep factory hubs not just because its cheaper that way, but over the years of moderate-heavy use Ive never had a spoke fail(exept on my bmx when i crashed int a car but thats another story)
Ive dented craked flat-spotted and otherwise destroyed many rims but never hade a spoke break(they are bent though after a taco-time) but never broke one.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

too much drilling -- l would never buy those wheels.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

All I've learned from this thread I can sum up in 3 points. 

1) I9 wheels take a bit of maintenance. Fair enough, so does a Ferrarri. 

2) WCH is awesome on a bike, and smacking down twats on a forum.

3) SMT is the most transparent company whore I have ever seen. You bag on I9, and then suck at the teat of Marzocchi? Really? You are the clearest example of a biased troll I have ever seen, and are the epitome of what every forum e-engineer sadly strives to be. 37000 posts of drivel.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

dan0 said:


> I9s come with extra spokes hahahahahaha


How much did you pay for those wheels? hahahahahahahahaha!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> evidently you don't know how to shop....so next time you want to buy stuff.....please go thru me so I can put some chips in my pocket....lets just say I put my rims together for way cheaper then 700........ (Hadleys and 823's)


Can you help me find a set of Cris King hubs and headset to put onto a M3 I'm hpeing to build up at some point?


----------



## aus_yzman (Sep 12, 2009)

Khemical said:


> I don't own I9's, or probably ever will and could care less. I just wanted to be a part of this ridiculous thread since it just wasted 10 minutes of my time.
> 
> (Now if I could just find that flypaper thread....)


My vote for best post in this thread


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

love this thread, I9's are no different to Mvic R-sys front wheels, ie absolutely no fricking use under load....


----------

